#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  ياعم سيبك منهم بلاش وجع دماغ .. مافيش فايدة

## الصعيدي

*إخوتي .. أحبتي

بنمر في حياتنا بمواقف كتير بنحس انها غلط .. ياترى بنعمل ايه مع أصحاب المواقف دي .. بنكبر دماغنا .. وللا بنشد عليهم .. وللا بنحاول ننصحهم بأسلوب طيب .. تعالوا نشوف شريف ومحسن هيعملوا ايه المرة دي .. وبعدين نتناقش سوا

شريف ومحسن اتقابلوا الصبح في الكلية
محسن – السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شريف – وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. ازيك يا محسن
محسن – الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه
شريف – يا ساتر يارب .. خير يا بني .. فيه ايه عالصبح ؟
محسن – يا أخي انت مش شايف الدنيا حوالينا بايظة ازاي .. مافيش حاجة عدلة أبدا .. الناس كلها ماشية غلط .. معاصي وبلاوي وقرف .. اللي بيشرب سجاير واللي بيشرب بانجو (مع الاعتذار للصعيدي) .. اللي ما بتصليش .. واللي جاية الكلية زي ما تكون رايحة فرح .. يا أخي الواحد قرف من العيشة دي .. حاجة تزهق
شريف – روق يا محسن .. روق .. يا أخي الناس برضه فيها خير كتير .. ده الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كان عايش في وسط الكفار وفضل مستحملهم لغاية ما دخلوا كلهم في الإسلام .. بيتهيألي وضعنا دلوقت أحسن والناس اللي بتتكلم عنهم دول محتاجين زقة كده وربنا يهديهم .. بس انت لو تفك التكشيرة دي شوية .. انت ما دخلتش قاعة فك التكشيرة قبل كده .. ههههههههه
محسن – بص بقى .. أنا كده .. ومافيش حاجة اليومين دول تستاهل الواحد يضحك وللا يبتسم حتى .. واللي عاجبه بقى
شريف – يابني ما ينفعش كده .. طب حتى فكها شوية من باب اتباع سنة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .. انت مش عارف انه قال ان ابتسامتك في وجه أخيك صدقة ؟ .. وهو نفسه كان دايما يبتسم لأصحابه وللناس كلهم .. فكها بقى.. ما تخافش وشك مش هيشقق لو ابتسمت مرة كل أسبوع حتى
محسن – انت بتتريق .. ماشي يا عم شريف .. براحتك
شريف – ههههههه .. ياعم انا باهزر معاك .. اسمع .. اقابلك بعد المحاضرة عشان خلاص يا دوبك ألحق .. سلام
محسن – سلام
محسن يتمشى في الكلية .. يتكعبل في شلة من دفعته واقفين بره الكافيتيريا يهزروا مع بعض ويضحكوا بصوت عالي
محسن (ضارب تكشيرة مالهاش حل) – وبعدين يابني انت وهو في المسخرة بتاعتكو دي .. اتق الله يا بني منك له
محمود – أهلاااااااااااان .. محسن .. ازيك يا محسن .. وشك ولا البومة .. هاهاهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااي
يحيى – ازيك يا محسن .. يابني حرام عليك اللي انت عامله ف نفسك ده .. مش خايف يجيلك شلل أطفال.
يوسف – جرى ايه يابني انت وهو .. ما تحترموا نفسكم وتسيبوا الراجل في حاله ..  تعال يا محسن .. سيبك منهم .. أنا بقى جايب لك هدية .. خد السيجارة دي من اخوك .. فيها شوية بانجو من اللي وصى عليه بوبي الحبوب .. هههههههههههههه
محسن – بانجو .. والله انتو هتروحوا جهنم حدف .. هي جهنم اتعملت الا للي زيكم
محمود – ليه بس كده يا موووووح .. ده انا حتى باحب ربنا والله .. بس لسه ربنا ما هدانيش .. ذنبي يعني
محسن – اتق الله يا أخي .. وبطل بقى انت وهو السكة اللي انتوا فيها دي .. تعالوا معايا المسجد
يحيى – المسجد ؟؟ .. يعني هو أصلي بصراحة يعني .. أنا مش جاهز
يوسف – ولا انا والله .. ما حدش هنا ينفع يروح المسجد
محسن – ليه .. حصل ايه .. ايه مش جاهز دي .. مش مسلم يا بني انت وهوه
محمود – ياعم مسلمين وموحدين بالله .. يييييييييه .. انت هتخلينا نغلط ليه بس .. انت مش واخد بالك وللا ايه؟
محسن – لا مش واخد بالي .. هوه فيه ايه
يضحكوا كلهم .. ههههههههههههه
يوسف – يا جدعان ده أصله شيخ .. مالوش في الحاجات دي .. سيبوه بقى ما تبوظوش أخلاقه
محمود – ايه شيخ يعني ؟؟.. مش راجل برضه .. تعال يا محسن أما اقولك .. فيه حاجة مهمة لازم تعرفها (ياخده تحت باطه كده)
محسن .. يتملص منه – ايه يا بني .. اوعى كده مالك
محمود – اسمع بس افهمك .. اصل حنا كنا سهرانين امبارح سهرة انما ايه .. حكاية .. بص بص السي دي دهي .. عليها بقى حتة فيلم .. ما تقولليش .. طحن الطحن
محسن – فيلم ايه يعني ؟؟ .. اوع يكون فيلم قذر زي اللي انتو متعودين تشوفوه
يوسف – تؤتؤ .. ألفاظك بقت وحشة أوي اليومين دول يا محسن .. اتق الله يا أخي المسلم .. ثكلتك أمك
يحيى – قذر ايه بس .. ده فيلم عن الطبيعة .. كل حاجة فيه عن الطبيعة .. وعلى الطبيعة كمان .. قوللي بقى الطبيعة حرام
محسن – والله أنا غلطان ان انا وقفت معاكم
يوسف – فعلا غلطان .. انت بقى ما حضرتش المحاضرة ليه .. طب احنا صيع .. ومالناش في العلم .. وانت بقى ما بتحضرش ليه .. هو الدين بيقول كده برضه يا عم الشيخ
محسن – ماليش مزاج احضر .. وبعدين انا فاكر الحاجات دي من السنة اللي فاتت .. وهو حتى نفس الدكتور
يحيى – ولما انت ذاكرتك حديدية كده .. امال سقطت فيها ليه يا مولانا
محسن – يييييييه .. ده انتوا حاجة تخنق .. أنا ماشي
محمود – استنى استنى .. حوش اللي وقع منك .. هههههههههه
يخرج محسن من الكلية ساعة صلاة الظهر .. يصلي الظهر في الجامع اللي جنب الكلية .. واحد راجل كبير أد أبوه بيصلي جنبه
الإمام – السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الراجل كبير – السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يمد ايده لمحسن بالسلام – حرما يابني
محسن (بتكشيرة سوبر) – ايه حرما دي .. دي بدعة
الراجل (ايده معلقة) – بدعة .. هو انت تفهم ايه في الدين انت .. انا باصلي بقى لى اربعين سنة .. وهو الدين برضه بيقولك تكسف واحد أد ابوك كده
محسن (بحدة) – باقولك بدعة .. ولم ترد عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وايه يعني بتصلي بقالك اربعين سنة .. طول مانت مبتدع .. ربنا مش هيقبل منك لا صلاة ولا صوم
الراجل (بصوت عالى) – انت قليل الأدب .. وشكلك كده أهلك ما ربوكش 
الناس تتدخل للفض بينهم .. محسن يبرطم – مبتدع .. فاسق .. أعوذ بالله
واحد زميل محسن بس يعرفوا بعض بالشكل بس (موجها كلامه لمحسن) – عيب كده يابني .. ده راجل أد أبوك
محسن (يلاحظ ان زميله لابس أنسيال) – وانت مالك ؟ .. وبعدين لابس أنسيال ليه .. حد يصلي وهو لابس أنسيال
زميله – ايه يا محسن .. ماله الأنسيال .. يعني أبطل صلاة عشان خاطرك ؟
محسن – بس .. بس .. انت مش فاهم حاجة .. لما تبقى تفهم دينك ابقى كلمني
يمشي محسن .. وهو راجع يلاقي شريف خلص محاضراته .. وواقف مع الشلة اياها .. محمود ويحيى ويوسف
محسن – السلام عليكم يا شريف .. انت واقف مع العيال الصيع دول ليه
شريف – عيب يا محسن .. عيب يا أخي .. دول زمايلك برضه
محسن – دول آخر بوظان .. رايحين جهنم حدف
شريف – يا ساتر .. طب اهدى انت بس .. ايه يا جماعة .. فيه ايه
محمود – ما فيش يا شرف .. كنا بنهزر معاه الصبح .. اتقمص ومشى
يحيى – وانا بادي له هدية مش عايز ياخدها مني .. يابني ده النبي قبل الهدية .. مش عيب كده
يضحكوا – ههههههههههههههههه
وعايز ياخدنا الجامع بالعافية .. نقول له ما ينفعش .. ولا هو هنا
شريف – ياشباب ما يصحش كده .. خلينا طيب في اللي كنا بنقوله
يحي – أيوه يا شريف .. وحياة ابوك .. حتدينا المحاضرات امتى ؟
شريف – بس كده .. تحت أمركم .. تحبوا نتقابل النهارده العشا .. عشان اكون بيضتهم
محمود – العشا .. طب نقابلك بعد الصلاة
شريف – يا أخي انت هتخسر ايه .. انت مش ناوي تصلي؟
محمود – لا طبعا .. هاصلي .. بس ورايا معاد كده .. يعني
يحيى – يا أخي خللي عندك دم .. هو الراجل ما وراهوش غيرنا .. ما حبكش يعني المعاد النهارده
شريف – والله يا حودة زي ما تحب .. لو عايزني اقابلك بعد الصلاة ماشي
يوسف – يا أخي ده انت غتت أوي .. هتيجي معانا وللا مش هتاخد المحاضرات
شريف – يا جماعة بالراحة على الراجل شوية .. مش كده
محمود – خلاص .. خلاص هنصلي معاك العشا
شريف – خلاص يبقى نصلى في الجامع اللي جنب بيتنا ان شاء الله .. مع السلامة
يسلموا على بعض .. ويمشوا .. محسن وشريف واقفين مع بعض
محسن – انت هتقابل العيال الصيع دول بالليل
شريف – يا بني حسن ملافظك .. ما يصحش كده .. وبعدين دي كده غيبة
محسن – دول عيال آخر بوظان .. انت بتمشي معاهم ليه
شريف – يا أخي دول زملاتنا .. يعني انت فاكر انك هتدعو مين الى الله ؟؟ .. الشباب المتدين ؟؟ .. ماهم خلاص ربنا هداهم .. احنا دورنا مع دول .. عمرك شفت دكتور كاتب عالعيادة بتاعته (ممنوع دخول المرضى) .. لازم نمشي معاهم ونحاول معاهم مرة واتنين وتلاتة لحد ما ربنا يهديهم
محسن – ما نا حاولت أقول لهم ييجوا المسجد قعدوا يتنقوروا عليا ويقطموني.
شريف – شوف سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام .. لإنه كان قدوة .. الاتنين اللي كانوا معاه في السجن راحوا له برجليهم .. وساعتها قبل ما يقوللهم عاللي هم عايزينه عرض عليهم الدين الأول .. لازم يا محسن تكون قدوة عشان الناس تسمع منك
محسن – ولما يعني ييجوا يصلوا معاك النهارده .. فكرك هيفضلوا يصلوا على طول .. ده عشان ياخدوا لمحاضرات بس
شريف – يا أخي .. المسلم أساسا لازم يكون نافع لغيره .. حتى لو كان الغير ده مش ماشي صح .. لإني عايز الثواب من ربنا .. بس لازم احاول معاهم بإخلاص عشان ربنا يهديهم.  
وفي صلاة العشا .. يتقابلوا في المسجد اللي جنب بيت شريف 
الإمام – السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الراجل الكبير (اياه)- السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. وبيمد ايده للي جنبه .. حرما
تفتكروا مين اللي جنبه .. هههههههههه .. هو مافيش غيره .. محسن
محسن – انت تاني
الراجل – مين .. هو انت ؟؟ .. ايه اللي جابك هنا
شريف – ازيك يا حاج عبد القادر .. حضرتك تعرف محسن ؟
الراجل – انت اللي تعرفه ؟
شريف – أيوه .. محسن زميلي في الكليه .. محسن .. الحاج عبد القادر جارنا .. وصديق والدي من زمان
امال انتوا تعرفوا بعض منين ؟؟
الحاج عبد القادر – لا .. دي حكاية طويلة .. خليه هو يحكيهالك .. عن اذنكم (يمشي)
شريف – ايه يا محسن .. انا حاسس ان الحاج زعلان منك .. هو انت تعرفه منين
محسن – لا انا ما عرفوش .. ده كان بيصلي الظهر في المسجد اللي جنب الكلية وانا باصلي جنبه .. بعد الصلاة لقيته بيمد لي إيده وبيقوللي حرما .. فما سلمتش عليه وقلت له دي بدعة
شريف – كده قدام الناس
محسن – أيوه ياأخي .. أمال من وراهم .. من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده .. 
شريف – بس يا أخي انت خسرت الراجل كده .. وزعلته منك
محسن – يزعل وللا يتفلق .. هو اللي مبتدع
شريف – يا أخي كنت سلمت عليه .. واتعرفت عليه .. وبعدين بعد صلاة السنة تقول له انك محرج تكلمه وان الموضوع كذا كذا .. حتى يبقى فيه معرفة
محسن – وانا فاضي بقى .. انا خبطت النصيحة وخلاص .. وبعدين العالم الكبار دول مافيش فايدة فيهم .. مش هيسمع .. اسألني انا.
شريف – خبطت ايه يا بني .. هي طوبة .. يا أخي انت مش فاكر الدرس بتاع السبت اللي فات ؟؟.. فاكر قصة سيدنا الحسن والحسين لما نصحوا الراجل اللي ما كانش عارف يتوضى .. شفت عملوا معاه ايه عشان ينصحوه .. واتوضوا قدامه تاني .. وخلوه هو اللي يقول لهم انا غلط وانتوا صح .. من غير ما يقولوا كلمة واحدة .. يعني هو الحاجات دي بنسمعها ليه يا محسن .. مش عشان نعمل زيهم ؟
محسن – آه والله عندك حق يا شريف .. أنا آسف .. أنا اللي اتسرعت
شريف – طب تعال .. الحاج عبد القادر لسه ما طلعش بيتهم .. تعال اعتذر له عشان ما يبقاش شايل منك 
محسن – يا عم مش لازم بقى .. ماهي عدت وخلاص
شريف – يا أخي تعالى .. مالكش دعوة .. أنا هاكلمه
شريف للحاج عبد القادر – السلام عليكم
الحاج – وعليكم السلام .. ازيك يا شريف
شريف – الحمد لله .. لا مؤاخذة يا حجيجة .. محسن بس حس انه كلم حضرتك بأسلوب مش كويس وكان عايز يعتذر لك
محسن – أنا آسف والله يا أستاذ عبد القادر .. مش عارف انا ازاي كلمتك كده
الحاج – لا يا بني خلاص مافيش حاجة .. وانت زي ابني برضه
شريف – متشكرين أوي يا حاج .. وان شالله ماتكونش شايل منه بس
الحاج – بس هو ياشريف موضوع حرما ده فعلا بدعة
شريف – هي السنة ان الواحد أول ما يسلم من الصلاة  يبدأ ختم الصلاة  على طول .. يعني الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ما كانش بيعمل حرما وجمعا دي
الحاج – والله يا بني أنا أول مرة اسمع الحكاية دي .. انا باشوف ناس كتير بيعموا كده وعادي يعني
شريف – معلش يا حجيجة .. ممكن نتأكد برضه يوم السبت في الدرس عشان تتطمن ان شاء الله
الحاج – شكرا يا شريف .. ومعلش يا محسن يا بني .. وربنا يوفقكم ان شاء الله
يحيى ويوسف واقفين مستنيين الموضوع يخلص .. شريف ومحسن يسلموا عليهم
شريف – أهلا وسهلا .. ازيك يا يحيى .. ازيك يا يوسف
محسن (فك التكشيرة شوية) – أهلا يا جماعة .. كويس والله انكو صليتوا معانا
يحيى – امال يا بني .. انت فاكرنا ما بنصليش وللا ايه ؟
يوسف – شفت اما فردت بوزك ده يقى شكلك احسن كتير ازاي ؟
محسن – وبعدين بقى .. انتو هاتشتغلوا عليا وللا ايه
شريف – بس .. بس .. احنا واقفين قدام الجامع .. عيب كده .. امال فين محمود
يحيى – محمووووووود .. مش عارف .. يظهر برضه انه في معاده اياه
يوسف – شكله كده ما كانش ناوي ييجي
محسن – يا عم سيبك منه .. ده ما يستاهلش اللي بعمله معاه ده
شريف – لأ .. أقول لكم .. تعالوا نطلع البيت عندنا .. وأشرح لكم محاضرة النهارده .. ونرن له كمان ساعة كده .. خسارة نسيبه .. تعالوا
يوسف – بس يا شريف .. يعني
شريف – ياعم ما تتكسفش .. احنا على طول بنذاكر مع اصحابنا في البيت .. مافيش مشاكل .. والغايب يا سيدي حجته معاه.

ايه رأيكم .. ياريت نتكلم عن تجاربنا في موضوع النصيحة ده .. ياللا بينا* 

*
 محمــد عبـــد الســـلام *

----------


## misr

أنا هتكلم 
هعترف أهووو هقول كل حاجه 
بس أروح ألبس الترنج وأجي
لاني لابس البدله دلوقتي ومش عارف أكتب  ::

----------


## ديدي

اخى العزيز الصعيدى
ماشاء الله عليك عرضت القضية بشكل اكتر من رائع
وضعت تصويتى ( أشوف الوقت المناسب للنصيحة عشان تجيب نتيجة)

شريف شخصية جميلة جدااا ياريت شباب كتير مننا يقدر يكونوا زيه
لكن مهمته اصبحت من اصعب المهام اللى الواحد ممكن يقوم بيها الايام دى
فطريقة النصيحة ورد فعلها لدى الاخرين اصبحت مهمة صعبة
تسجيل حضور فقط
ولى عودة للمتابعة ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى.

----------


## sea_wolf

الله الله علك يا صعيدى 
ربنا يوفقك يا اخى ومن تقدم لى تقدم ان شاء الله 
بصراحة سردك جميل ورائع 
اما عن الموضوع 
نا اختار الوقت المناسب ؟
تسجيل  حضور .. ولى عودة اخرى لرد مستفيض مع دراسة الحوار
وشكرا

----------


## سـلـوى

*بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ انا جييييييييت  * 

*هيييييييية هيييييييييية*
*هرغى هرغى * 

* يا رب بس مش يضايق و يفتحلى الباب*

----------


## الصعيدي

*الإخوة والإخوات المشاركين ..   جزاكم الله خيرا .. وامسحوا لي برضه بمشاركة قبل مناقشة الردود
طبعا النصيحة دي ممكن تكون ممارسة يومية لناس كتير .. ولذلك حبيت أذكر في المشاركة دي بعض الآداب والشروط اللي لازم نتبعها في نصحنا للآخرين:

1. سلامة الصدر :
مهم جدا ان ما يتغيرش قلبنا تجاه الشخص اللي بنشوفه بيعمل حاجة غلط .. وإنما نشعر بالإشفاق عليه .. والخوف عليه من عقاب الله سبحانه وتعالى .. ده يخلينا دايما نحسن في أداء النصيحة لهذا الشخص

2. حسن الظن :
برضه لما نشوف واحد في موضع شبهة نحسن الظن بيه .. ونحاول نتأكد من سلوكه الأول .. مش أول ما نشوفه كده نسيء الظن ونفكر على طول في الغلط .. وهو ممكن يكون على خير .. قال تعالى (يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم)

3. تحري الأسلوب السليم في النصيحة :
يعني مثلا نستر على الناس عيوبهم .. ننصحهم على انفراد .. ننصح بأدب ورفق ولين .. نتجنب الغلظة وطريقة محسن دي .. ياريت برضه نتخير الزمان والمكان المناسبين عشان الشخص اللي بننصحه يكون في حالة تسمح له انه يستمع ويتقبل بصدر رحب .. ومهم جدا التواضع مع اللي بنوجه له النصيحة .. ما يصحش أبدا نتعالى عليه أو نحتقره .. أبدا

4. القدوة الحسنة :
قال تعالى (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لم تقولون مالا تفعلون .. كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون) .. مهم جدا نكون احنا الأول قدوة لغيرنا .. بيتهيألي ده ممكن يصلح ناس كتير من غير كلام مباشر .. بس هو يشوف النماذج الصالحة حواليه ممكن يتأثر بيها.

وجزاكم الله خيرا  *

----------


## بسمة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طبعا موضوع رائع كالعادة اخى الصعيدى
والتذكرة وصلت كاملة وبشكل رائع
عن تجربتى بقى عن موضوع النصيحة فانا للاسف بشوف زى محسن  بنات كتير تلاقيهم منتهى الادب والتدين لكن لما يدوا نصيحة يخبطوها كدة زى الطوبة (على راى شريف)بشكل لا يتفق مع الاسلام ابدا
لدرجة مرة كنا بنصلى جماعة فى الكلية انا واتنين زملاتى فلاحظت ان واحدة مننا بتصلى بسرعة جدا وانا صراحة بضايق من الحكاية دى لدرجة انها كانت بتسبق احيانا الامام فينا فسكت طبعا وقولت اقولها لوحدنا بعدين لكن صاحبتنا التالتة بقى اول ما خلصنا الصلاة لقيتها بتقولها كدة من غير تمهيد حتى انتى بتنقرى زى الديك  طبعا انا برقت وسكت وللاسف صاحبتنا دى زعلت ساعتها وما بقتش بتيجى تصلى معانا الا لما اضغط عليها جامد
اما شريف بقى فللاسف ما شفتش زيه كتير لكن اكيد موجود زيه شباب وبنات والحمد لله
اما انا عن نفسى فبحاول انصح اللى اعرفهم دايما لكن صراحة ما بيبقاش عندى الشجاعة انى انصح الناس اللى معرفهمش
جزاك الله كل خير اخى الفاضل على تلك العظة وعلى فرصة النقاش
واثقل الله ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

السلام عليكم
تسلم ايدك أخي الصعيدي على الموضوع والأسلوب اللي دايما تمتعنا بيه
وانت في البدايه بينت غلط محسن في النصح لأن كده مش هيجيب نتيجه
أنا بالتصويت اخترت ( أشوف الوقت المناسب للنصيحة عشان تجيب نتيجة )
أنا هقولك تجربتي مع النصيحه وفعلا لما تحس الوقت مناسب تنتهز الفرصه وتنصح وصدقني هتجيب نتيجه بإذن الله
التجربه الأولى:
عندي صاحبتي المقربه اوي هي كويسه وكل حاجه فيها كويسه ماشاءالله بس عيبها انها بتنتف (تنمص) حواجبها......أنا كتير حاولت افتح الموضوع معاها بس خفت ليحصل بينا حاجه وتفهمني غلط لأن مرات اخويه كنت بنصحها وتقول لي ده تنضيف دي كانت حجتها وبعدين كانت بتنتف اكتر ولما اقولها بتقول لامش حرام مع اني كنت اقرب وحده من اخواتي ليها بس مسمعتش
المهم صاحبتي كنت قاعده انا وهي بالقاعه والدكتور لسه مجاش وكان في بنتين ورانا بيتكلموا عن الحواجب وازاي تضبطيها وكده وانا اتضايقت وقالتلي صاحبتي مالك ياشعاع فانتهزت الفرصه فاتكلم عن البنتين دول لكن غرضي ان الكلام يوصلها هيا
فقلت والله حرام ربنا بيلعنها وكان في قصه والله حصلت قدام عيني بالكوافير وكتبوها بكتيبات اسلاميه للعظه المهم كان في وحده بتنتف حواجبها وتخيلوا والله نتفتهم كلهم فاضل شعره وحده تحت الحاجب تحاول فيها متنشالش فقالت الكوافيره مش لازم والله مقدر اطلعها والبنت اصرت وانا كنت بتفرج وبعد10دقايق تقريبا شالت الشعره والبنت ماتت على طوووووول......والله انا مقدرتش اوقف على رجلي من الصدمه 
ورجعت البيت وانا منهاره و3أيام بفكر بيها وازاي اول ماشالتها ماتت .....ربنا يرحمها ويغفر لها
بعدين سألت شيخ وقلتله اللي حصل فقال ربنا مبيقولش حاجه عبث عارفه الشعره دي بيسموها شعرة المووووووت وان كل مانتفتي حواجبك تنقص خليه من خلايا جسمك.....سبحان الله يعني دلوقتي عرفنا حكمت ربنا من عدم نتف الحواجب وان ربنا ارحم بينا من اي مخلوق ياااااااه
فقلت لصاحبتي القصه وقلتلها احاديث وقلت لوجوزك يحبك مفروض يساعدك ويقبلك زي منتي ومن بعديها والله ولاشالت شعره من حواجبها والحمدلله ليك يارب
التجربه التانيه:
صاحبتي تانيه بتسمع اغاني مدمنه وهي عرفت اني مبسمعش فعندي مبتغنيش ولاتشغل الراديو بتاع الموبايل بتاعها.....ومره كنت قاعده انا وهي و2 من صاحباتي احنا 4 وهي الوحيده اللي بتسمع اغاني الباقيات نص ونص بيجاهدوا نفسهم فكنت جايبه شريط احمد ابوخاطر اللي فيه امي واكثروا من عتابي وكنت جايبه شريطه القديم طويل الشوق فقلت فلانه انتي سمعتي الشريطين دول قالت لأ فقلت والله رهييييييييييب انا بسببه تركت الاغاني ولمابحس اني عاوزه ارجع لاي اغنيه بسمعه على طول شوفتي الشريطين دول كانوا سبب ابتعادي عن الاغاني فقالت معقوله وقلت روحي اسمعيهم انتي خسرانه حاجه وخليتهم عندها ايام نهاية الاسبوع وهي لاحس ولا خبر وبعدين رجعتهم فقلت اي اللي عجبتك فقالت لي اكتر من نشيده وبعديها بيومين جبتلها الشريطين هديه مع شريط قرآن ومكنتش اسالها عنهم او عن الاغاني خالص سيباها على راحتها بس قلتلها بورقه مع الهديه(( عندك الأغاني وعندك الشريطين دول وحده منهم هتوديكي بطريق والتانيه بطريق تاني شوفي اي طريق يعجبك وشوفي حالتك النفسيه بعد متسمعي الاتنين وكتبتلها كم نكته عشان مححسسهاش اني بغصبها على حاجه)) وبعديها بشهر والله العظيم البنت بتحلف انها سابت الاغاني خااااااااااااااااالص وقالت عرفت الراحه النفسيه تيجي منين ولحد دلوقتي والله ربنا يثبتها ويثبتني يارب

انا عارفه اني طولت بس دول الموقفين اللي نصحت فيهم وفعلا متنصحش بحاجه ألا لما تكون انت عامله عشان يتعلموا منك ويقتدوا بيك

الف شكر اخي الصعيدي على هذا الموضوع القيم 

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## مظلوووم

ياااه يا شعاع انتى واحده ماتت قدامك وزعلتى
طيب تعملى ايه فى جماعه اصحاب كان بمعدل كل سنه يموت منهم واحد
الجماعه دى احنا يا شعاع
وحصلت سنه ومات فيها تلاته مره واحده وبقى مجموعهم 6
والله يا استاذ محمد الموقف دا حصل تيبيكال مع واحد صاحبنا وواحد تانى
بس الاستاذ الملتزم كان يعرفنا نص نص يعنى كان صاحب صاحبنا
وبصراحه احنا مش كنا بايظين  بايظيين دى كلمه سهله  هههههه احنا كنا فسده ههههههههههههه
وقالوه نفس الكلمه قالوه انت ايه اللى ممشيك مع دول وكنا فى كافيتريا الجامعه
والله انا سمعت الكلمه مره وسكت لقيته بيغلط تانى وسكت وابتدى بقى يغوط اكتر فى سيره كل واحد
والمهم انه بدقن وعامل فيها سنى وبيمشى مع الجماعات فى الكليه
والواد كل ما يشوفنا يضرب بوز زى مايكون واقفين على دماغه ولا زى ما يكون شاف شيطان
والله خليته عبره ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقى يشوفنا ماشيين فى حته يمشى فى حته تانيه
وكل اللى ماشيين معاه كنا بنشتغلهم وماكنش حد يقدر يقولنا نص كلمه
لدرجه لما بقت تحصل مظاهره فى الكليه  للجماعت وكانوا بيبقوا منهم بقوا الامن ينادونا احنا علشان نقف لهم علشان ما يدخلوش المدرجات
وسبحان الله الهادى الى سواء السبيل
كل اعضاء شلتنا بحمد الله اهتدوا وبقوا اقرب الى الله سبحانه وتعالى
ودى بجد شفتها فى كذا واحد مننا ان الهدايه فعلا ليها وقت وبتيجى من عند ربنا
بقينا بنفتكر الايام دى ونضحك 
طيب فيها ايه لو بكلمه حسنه تجذب قلب اللى قدامك وتخليه يسمع نصيحتك
دا ربنا قال لرسوله الكريم ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك
والكلمه الطيبه صدقه
يالا الحمد لله رب العالمين الهادى الكريم
يالا ربنا يهدى الباقى ويردنا الى ديننا ردا جميلا
طولت عليكم انا عارف بس بجد الموضوع لذيذ كما عودنا دائما الاستاذ محمد
ويجعلوا عااااااااااامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## الصعيدي

> أنا هتكلم 
> هعترف أهووو هقول كل حاجه 
> بس أروح ألبس الترنج وأجي
> لاني لابس البدله دلوقتي ومش عارف أكتب


*يا مممماااااااااا .. مين ده .. الحاج مصر ذاتا وصفاتا   .. يا عم انا ماليش دعوة بالسياسة .. آخرمرة يابيه .. اعتقني الله يخليك .. في انتظارك بالترنج يا مصر باشا .. ههههههههه  *

----------


## الصاعق

لي عودة ياشباب

المشكلة انكثيراً من الناس يدعون للخير بطريقة منفرة ويتوهمونان لهم سلطة على الناس وبالتالي يعينون انفسهم قضاة على الأخرين وليسوا دعاة فقط مما يؤدي إلى نفورالناس منهم وعدم استجابتهم لهم

----------


## عصفور الشعر

انا بقى يا استاذ محمد انصح بحاجه تانيه..وبرضه أحب أعلق على موضوعك باسهاب ..بس اسمح لى ان اعود مره ثانيه بعد ان أقرأ الموضوع بتمعن لأن وقتى لا يسعفنى الان ولكن أعدك بعوده لأشرح وجهة نظرى فى هذا الموضوع باذن الله

----------


## الصعيدي

> اخى العزيز الصعيدى
> ماشاء الله عليك عرضت القضية بشكل اكتر من رائع
> وضعت تصويتى ( أشوف الوقت المناسب للنصيحة عشان تجيب نتيجة)
> 
> شريف شخصية جميلة جدااا ياريت شباب كتير مننا يقدر يكونوا زيه
> لكن مهمته اصبحت من اصعب المهام اللى الواحد ممكن يقوم بيها الايام دى
> فطريقة النصيحة ورد فعلها لدى الاخرين اصبحت مهمة صعبة
> تسجيل حضور فقط
> ولى عودة للمتابعة ان شاء الله
> تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى.


*معلش يا جماعة انا كنت عايز اعمل التصويت متعدد الاختيارات بس عندي مشكلة في الكمبيوتر وما عرفتش أعملها .. وممكن اللي عايز يختار أكتر من اختيار يكتب في مشاركته عشان الفايدة تعم ان شاء الله.

أشكرك يا ديدي على حضورك .. وان شاء الله تفيدينا برأيك القيم دايما .. وطبعا زي ما قلتي ان مهمة شريف صعبة .. وهو فعلا أسهل حاجة ان الواحد يخبط الكلمة ويمشي .. والصعب انه يجهد نفسه في اختيار الوقت والوسيلة المناسبة .. بس دي كانت مهمة الأنبياء والمرسلين ولذلك أجرها كبير أوي عند ربنا سبحانه وتعالى .. فلازم نصبر .. ونحسن في أدائها عشان تجيب نتيجة .. لإن الهدف مش ان الواحد يحدف كلمة وخلاص .. وإنما الهدف انه ينجح في تغيير اللي قدامه .. وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك ومشاركتك  *

----------


## الصعيدي

> الله الله عليك يا صعيدى


اسمها ( الله عليك يا سيييييدييييييييي ).. ههههههههههه   ::  .. منور يا سي وولف .. سعيد جدا بحضورك الدائم معايا .. جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك  ::  




> ربنا يوفقك يا اخى ومن تقدم لى تقدم ان شاء الله 
> بصراحة سردك جميل ورائع 
> اما عن الموضوع 
> نا اختار الوقت المناسب ؟
> تسجيل  حضور .. ولى عودة اخرى لرد مستفيض مع دراسة الحوار
> وشكرا


جميل جدا اختيارك أخي الحبيب .. وواضح انك فعلا بتعتبر النصيحة أمانة لازم تؤديها على أكمل وجه وفي أحسن صورة .. وفي انتظار عودتك المستفيضة .. تحياتي   ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

الموضوع جميل.. 
سأتابع فقط.. و ق أتدخل اذا دعت الحاجة .. :: 
مجرد تسجيل حضور و توقيع بالإعجاب.. بجمال الموضوع ..
بوركتم جميعاً..
الواقفة بعيد ..
أنفال

----------


## nour2005

ما شاء الله عليك اخي الكريم الصعيدي

الموضوع جميل ويستاهل النقاش 

زي كل مواضيعك

وانا صوت للاختيار التالت والرابع

ولي عودة باذن الله علشان دماغي بتلف من النعس وبكره عندي شغل

تصبحوا على خير يا جماعة

----------


## سيد سليم العربي

أخي الحبيب : الصعيدي
أشكرك على جميل دعوتك واحسنت وأبدعت في التعبير عن الواقع
وأرى أن النصيحة لابد أن تكون برفق دافها الحب وهدفها الوصول إلى نتيجة دون يأس وقديما قالوا : " النصح ثقيل فلا ترسله جبلا ولاتجعله جدلا " ونسب للإمام الشافعي رصي اله عنه 
:تعهدني بنصحك في انفرادي = ولا تبغ النصيحة في الجماعة
فإن النصح بين الناس نوع = من التوبيخ لا أرضى استماعه
فإن خالفتني وعصيت قولي = فلا تغضب إذا لم تعط طاعه
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## sea_wolf

اخى العزيز 
ان هذا الموضوع موضوع مثير جدا 
واسمحلى ان اتكلم فيه على طول 
انا اكتر من مرة اشوف اشياء غلط  واحاول ان انصح الشباب بس مش بطريقة مباشرة     بطرق مختلفة 

  بس بصراحة بحس بحزن لما بفشل 
مثلا اليوم كان الجمعه وانا موجود فى النت   القران بدات   رحت سئلت ابو اليسر وفطوطة متوضيين قالو ايوة وهنروح نصلى فى ناس تانيه كانت موجودة  
 قلنالهم هتصلو  
 اسمع الحوار الى دار بنا 
سي:   ايه يا اخونا مين فيكم متوضى ومين فيكم هيتوضى 
الاول : نتوضى ليه يا عم .. هو انت هتقفل ؟
 الثانى :: انا الحمد لله متوضى من صلاة الفجر 
والاخريين كانهم مسمعوش 
سى :لا انا مش هقفل بس هنروح نصلى ... والى مش بيصلى وعايز ياعد ماشى  بس  اصلا انا مستحرم انى اسيب المكان مفتوح والناس بتصلى حرام يا خى علينا 
لا يا عم ولا حرام ولا حاجة 
  الاول :روح صلى بس ادعلنا 
 سى :وادعيلك بايه :: ولا ادعيلك لي اصلا  ما تيجى تدعى لنفسك ولا  مبتعرفش  بص  تعالى معانا يا عم ولو لقيت الموضوع مخصر معاك متصليش تانى وكمان هسقيك عصير تعويض  عن المشوار وهتاخد ساعه مجانية على النت لو لقيت نفسك مدايق  من الجمعة ؟
الاول  :: يا اخى استغفر الله العظيم  مش حكايه مدايق بص انا اصل مستنى واحد ويمكن اول ما اروح اصلى يجينى 
سى متخفش  يا عم سبلو ورقه وقلو انك 5 دايق هتصلى وترجع 
الاول : 5 داقق ميين يا عم  الخطيب دة بيطول 
سى : يا عم لو طول  سيبو وامشى ( انا اصلا بعمل كدة بس علشان يدخل المسجد ويروح وعلى ما راح استحاله يخرج طبعا )
سى للاخ الثانى :: هات يا عم الشبشب   بتاعك خلينى اتوضا 
 الثانى   اتفضل 
سى ... يبقى الشبشب بتاعك يتوضى وانت لاء ... يا اخى اتكسف 
الثانى اصل ليا ظروف ... 
سى ظروف ايه :: يا ابنى مفيش اى ظؤف يمنع من الصلاة دة استحالة صلى وانت نايم وانت مريض وانت فى اى وضع 
 يا اخوانا حرام عليكم  دة اقل شئ ممكن نعملو ..... ولو الصلاة الى بنا وبين ربنا ضاعت يبقى ايه الفرق بنا وبين اى  ديانة تانية 
المهم  انتهى الحوار وبردو صمو انهم  ميرحوش 
.................................... حزنت اوى  انى فشلت معاهم 
اما موضع حرما وجامعا دة فليا مواقف طريفة معاه 
مثلا مرة واحنا بنصلى العشاء  كان فى واحد جنبى راجل كبير فى السن وسلمت عليه وبقلو حرما 
تعرفو قالى ايه 
سلم عليا وقالى بللم 
 قلتلو ايه قالى بللم  
بقلو يعنى ايه بللم 
قالى ويعنى ايه حرما 
قلتلو يعنى تصلى فى الحرم 
قال امين بس دة سنة ولا ايه 
قلتلو معرفش بس انا بسمع ناس بتقول كدة 

قالى طيب اتاكد من كل شئ قبل ما تعملو زى البغبغاء 
قالتلو يا عم الحاج لو مش فيها ثواب على الاقل مش حرام 
قال  متفتيش  اسئل الاول 
قلتلو طيب 
ومرة تانى فى صلاة المغرب 
بعد ما خلصت صالاة 
كان فى عميد متدين بيصلى معانا  وكان معاه ضيف راجل كبير وعلى وجه وقار واحترام ووجه منورررررررررررر
 سلمت على العميد .. راح شد ايدى وباسها ..
انا فوجاءت بالتصرف  وتلقائيا بست على ايدو 
بدون تحليل لاى شئ 
انا معرفش اذا كان الموضوع دة صح ولا غلط 
بس علىالاقل احتراما ليه  وتقديرا دة راجل قد والدى فى السن  
وانا عملت كدة ردا للموقف 
راح الراجل الضيف تاعو سلم عليا ولسه هيبوس على ايدى رحت بوست انا على ايدو وشديت ايدى منو  



 دة رائ والمواقف الى بتحصل معى 
معرفش اذا كنت صح ولا غلط 
بس على الاقل احتراما لهم لازم احيهم بنفس تحيتهم

----------


## بنت مصر

على فكرة يا صعيدي انت شخصيتك قريبة جدا من شريف 
ومش عارفة ليه وانا بقراه حاسة كاني قاعدة اقرأ حوار حصل بين الصعيدي وبين محسن

بجد تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الرهيب دا





بسنت

----------


## الصاعق

*خليني اقول لكم مثل صغير

كان عندي 16 سنة لما حصل الموقف ده 

كنت عند احد اصدقائي وكنا نذاكر ونسمع موسيقى ( اعتقد كانت موسيقى اجنبيه جيتار من غير غناء او شئ من القبيل ده ) .  وبعدين جاء احد اصدقائنا (( الملتزمين )) . فبمجرد أن جلس قال الموسيقى حرام اطفوا الكاسيت ده. انا جاوبته وقلت له ده موضوع فيه خلاف. الحقيقة لم يناقشني بل قال (( انا هاجبرك تطفي الكاسيت )) واخرج مصحف من جيبه وبداء يقراء بصوت عال. الحقيقة طبعاً الأسلوب كان مستفز جداً فإحنا عندنا معاه ومطفيناش الكاسيت . لكن انا هديت فقمت طفيت الكاسيت وجبت زميلي وقولت له . شوف اسلوبك ممكن يخليني اعمل الغلط كي اعاندك فقط تفتكر لو دفعتني اني اتجاهل قراءة القرآن بسبب العند معاك بالشكل ده هاخد ذنب لوحدي ولا هتاخده معايا ؟ الحقيقة زميلي حس بأنه بقى مشترك في الغلط اللي حصل وقال انا حاسس اني هشيل ذنب اللي حصل  ده .

ده موقف بيوضح ان النوايا الطيبة ليست كل شئ.*

----------


## السيدعليان

سرد جميل من واحد صعيدى  يعطيك العافيه    بالفكر والمنطق

      بارك الله فيك  قلت ووفيت

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا لابس الترنج وجاي أتكلم أهووو

يخرب بيت اللي يزعلك يا صعيدي
أنا موت علي نفسي من الضحك
هترفد بسببك  :: 

بعد كده أنا قررت 
أني مقراش أي موضوع لك 


إلا وأنا في البيت 
علشان أقدر أكهكه علي براحتي

----------


## الصعيدي

> *بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ انا جييييييييت  * 
> 
> *هيييييييية هيييييييييية*
> *هرغى هرغى * 
> 
> * يا رب بس مش يضايق و يفتحلى الباب*


*الغالية عسولة   .. بقى انا حطيت الموضوع اليومين دول قلت هيبقى عندك امتحانات .. ومش هتلحقينا .. ههههههههه .. ارغي براحتك بس عايزين تجارب واقعية .. أكيد عندك كتير *

----------


## بنت شهريار

الاخ العزيز الصعيدى
تحياتى لك واعجابى الشديد بموضوعك القيم
وسرد اكثر من رائع اشكرك عليه
واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والابداع.
تحياتى..

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
امممممممممم الأستاذ محمد عبد السلام و موضوعاته اليمى يمى بص انا صوت و هارجع تانى بعد ما اقدح زناد فكرى عشان اعرف اتكلم مع سعادتك و بالمره هاقول لخوخه لأنها نفسها جدا جدا تتناقش فى موضوع من موضوعاتك لى رجعه ان شاء الله

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ابنى الغالى الصعيدى
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 
على اسلوبك الرائع الجميل 
فى توصيل النصيحة للناس
لى تجربه قريبة جدااا كنت فى زيارة توجيهيه لاحد المدارس
الثانويه للبنات واثناء كلامى مع المدرسة فوجئت بدخول بنت
محجبه وتلبس بنطلونا لا اعرف كيف لبستت وللاسف بلوزة قصيرة
فكا منظرها ملفت بشكل فظيع ...
فسالتها لو اعتبرتنى زى والدتها هل تقبل منى نصيحة لمصلحتها
على الا تضايق من تدخلى او تزعل من كلامى معها فى امر يخصها
فوافقت وابدت استعداد طيب للاستماع واستمعت بصدر رحب لى ...
ثم شكرتنى وخرجت لتذهب الى مسؤله شئون الطلبه ...
وبعد لحظات فوجئت بها تدخل لى مرة ثانية وتقول لى 
انا اشكرك جداااااا واحب اتعرف عليكى فعرفتها بنفسى 
واذا بها  تحتضننى وتقبلنى بقوة وتشكرنى مرة اخرى ...
النصيحة اسلوب خلقى من ضمن اخلاقيات المسلم ...
اذا لم نتبع تلك الخلق فلا داع لكى نقوم بنصيحة احد ...*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

ألف شكر ليك أخي الصعيدي علي الموضوع المهم ده
بصراحه طريقه تفكير شريف في الحكاية دي هيا أحسن طريقة فعلا
وسبحان الله انا مش بحب الاخوة اللي بيبقو عاملين فيها انهم شيوخ وتلاقيهم علي طول ضاربين بوز كده ومش بيطيقو يبصو في وش اي حد خالص
وانا كنت بقع مع ناس كتير منهم
بس علشان انا الحمد لله اتربيت في بيت متدين الحمد لله وعلي طريقة السلفيين فانا الحمد لله بعرف اتكلم في امور ليست بالقليلة في الدين
يعني حصل معايا مواقف كتير ان مثلا يكون أخ لسه ملتزم جديد ويجي ينصحني بطريقه مش حلوة ساعتها انا بضايق بس مشكلتي اني مش بسكت ، بالعكس انا بتعمد اثبتله انه ميعرفش حاجه اساسا في الدين وان طريقته في نصح الانسان دي مش طريقه حلوة بس طبعا بحاول اني اتكلم مع الناس دي بطريقه حلوة
وانا لو شوفت اي حد من زمايلي بيعمل حاجه غلط قدامي مقدرش اسكت لازم افهمه بس بفهمه من غير ما حد ياخد باله وكمان بطريقه لذيذة بحيث انه يتقبل مني الكلام
وبعد كده بقه هو عمل بيه يبقي خير ، ولو معملش يبقي لا يلومن الا نفسه\
ومرة تانيه بشكرك أخي الصعيدي علي الحكاية المهمة دي



العندليب

----------


## الصعيدي

> لدرجة مرة كنا بنصلى جماعة فى الكلية انا واتنين زملاتى فلاحظت ان واحدة مننا بتصلى بسرعة جدا وانا صراحة بضايق من الحكاية دى لدرجة انها كانت بتسبق احيانا الامام فينا فسكت طبعا وقولت اقولها لوحدنا بعدين لكن صاحبتنا التالتة بقى اول ما خلصنا الصلاة لقيتها بتقولها كدة من غير تمهيد حتى انتى بتنقرى زى الديك  طبعا انا برقت وسكت وللاسف صاحبتنا دى زعلت ساعتها وما بقتش بتيجى تصلى معانا الا لما اضغط عليها جامد
> اما شريف بقى فللاسف ما شفتش زيه كتير لكن اكيد موجود زيه شباب وبنات والحمد لله
> اما انا عن نفسى فبحاول انصح اللى اعرفهم دايما لكن صراحة ما بيبقاش عندى الشجاعة انى انصح الناس اللى معرفهمش


*بسمة أمل العزيزة .. القلب الكبير في قاعة لقاءات في حب الله .. مشاركة جميلة جدا .. ومعنى مهم جدا .. أحيانا الواحد بأسلوبه الخاطيء يتسبب في عكس الهدف اللي هو عايزه .. مشكلة كبيرة جدا .. ياريت أي واحد بينصح حد .. فعلا ياريت .. يتخيل إن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام هو اللي بينصح .. ياترى هيتكلم ازاي .. هيبتسم ازاي .. هيحسن معاملة اللي قدامه ازاي .. أكيد أكيد هيحسب حساب كل كلمة بيقولها .. فرق بسيط جدا بين ( الكلمة ) و ( اللكمة ) .. بيتهيألي البعض يفضلونها لكمة .. هههههههههه   .. أشكرك أختي الغالية .. أسعدتينا بمشاركتك فعلا *

----------


## الصعيدي

*الغالية أسيرة الصبر .. أهلا بيكي في موضوعنا ..سعدت جدا بمشاركتك






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسيرة الصبر
					
				
وانت في البدايه بينت غلط محسن في النصح لأن كده مش هيجيب نتيجه


كلمة مهمة جدا اللي قلتيها دي .. أهم مافي الموضوع ان الطريقة دي مش هتجيب نتيجة .. مش بس انها مخالفة للسنة (مع ان مخالفة السنة دي أكبر غلط) .. بس لازم نقول ان كده الغرض من النصيحة مش هيتحقق .. ده لو ما جابش نتيجة عكسية






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسيرة الصبر
					
				
أنا بالتصويت اخترت ( أشوف الوقت المناسب للنصيحة عشان تجيب نتيجة )


أحسن حاجة أختي الفاضلة .. ربنا ينفع بيكي دايما






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسيرة الصبر
					
				
عندي صاحبتي المقربه اوي هي كويسه وكل حاجه فيها كويسه ماشاءالله بس عيبها انها بتنتف (تنمص) حواجبها......أنا كتير حاولت افتح الموضوع معاها بس خفت ليحصل بينا حاجه وتفهمني غلط لأن مرات اخويه كنت بنصحها وتقول لي ده تنضيف دي كانت حجتها وبعدين كانت بتنتف اكتر ولما اقولها بتقول لامش حرام مع اني كنت اقرب وحده من اخواتي ليها بس مسمعتش
المهم صاحبتي كنت قاعده انا وهي بالقاعه والدكتور لسه مجاش وكان في بنتين ورانا بيتكلموا عن الحواجب وازاي تضبطيها وكده وانا اتضايقت وقالتلي صاحبتي مالك ياشعاع فانتهزت الفرصه فاتكلم عن البنتين دول لكن غرضي ان الكلام يوصلها هيا
فقلت والله حرام ربنا بيلعنها وكان في قصه والله حصلت قدام عيني بالكوافير وكتبوها بكتيبات اسلاميه للعظه المهم كان في وحده بتنتف حواجبها وتخيلوا والله نتفتهم كلهم فاضل شعره وحده تحت الحاجب تحاول فيها متنشالش فقالت الكوافيره مش لازم والله مقدر اطلعها والبنت اصرت وانا كنت بتفرج وبعد10دقايق تقريبا شالت الشعره والبنت ماتت على طوووووول......والله انا مقدرتش اوقف على رجلي من الصدمه 
ورجعت البيت وانا منهاره و3أيام بفكر بيها وازاي اول ماشالتها ماتت .....ربنا يرحمها ويغفر لها
بعدين سألت شيخ وقلتله اللي حصل فقال ربنا مبيقولش حاجه عبث عارفه الشعره دي بيسموها شعرة المووووووت وان كل مانتفتي حواجبك تنقص خليه من خلايا جسمك.....سبحان الله يعني دلوقتي عرفنا حكمت ربنا من عدم نتف الحواجب وان ربنا ارحم بينا من اي مخلوق ياااااااه
فقلت لصاحبتي القصه وقلتلها احاديث وقلت لوجوزك يحبك مفروض يساعدك ويقبلك زي منتي ومن بعديها والله ولاشالت شعره من حواجبها والحمدلله ليك يارب


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. طبعا قصة شعرة الموت دي مش موضوعنا .. ولكن .. ربنا يعافينا جميعا من المعاصي .. وقصص سوء الخاتمة ممكن تكون من المداخل الجيدة في النصيحة .. بس مهم جدا أكون عارف ان اللي قدامي ممكن يسمع مني .. ويتقبل بصدر رحب






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسيرة الصبر
					
				
صاحبتي تانيه بتسمع اغاني مدمنه وهي عرفت اني مبسمعش فعندي مبتغنيش ولاتشغل الراديو بتاع الموبايل بتاعها.....ومره كنت قاعده انا وهي و2 من صاحباتي احنا 4 وهي الوحيده اللي بتسمع اغاني الباقيات نص ونص بيجاهدوا نفسهم فكنت جايبه شريط احمد ابوخاطر اللي فيه امي واكثروا من عتابي وكنت جايبه شريطه القديم طويل الشوق فقلت فلانه انتي سمعتي الشريطين دول قالت لأ فقلت والله رهييييييييييب انا بسببه تركت الاغاني ولمابحس اني عاوزه ارجع لاي اغنيه بسمعه على طول شوفتي الشريطين دول كانوا سبب ابتعادي عن الاغاني فقالت معقوله وقلت روحي اسمعيهم انتي خسرانه حاجه وخليتهم عندها ايام نهاية الاسبوع وهي لاحس ولا خبر وبعدين رجعتهم فقلت اي اللي عجبتك فقالت لي اكتر من نشيده وبعديها بيومين جبتلها الشريطين هديه مع شريط قرآن ومكنتش اسالها عنهم او عن الاغاني خالص سيباها على راحتها بس قلتلها بورقه مع الهديه(( عندك الأغاني وعندك الشريطين دول وحده منهم هتوديكي بطريق والتانيه بطريق تاني شوفي اي طريق يعجبك وشوفي حالتك النفسيه بعد متسمعي الاتنين وكتبتلها كم نكته عشان مححسسهاش اني بغصبها على حاجه)) وبعديها بشهر والله العظيم البنت بتحلف انها سابت الاغاني خااااااااااااااااالص وقالت عرفت الراحه النفسيه تيجي منين ولحد دلوقتي والله ربنا يثبتها ويثبتني يارب


والله مواقف جميلة جدا في النصيحة الطيبة .. طبعا الجملة باللون الاحمر دي مهمة جدا وياريت كلنا نستفيد منها .. جزاك الله خيرا يا شعاع .. وربنا يعينك دايما وتكوني منارة الخير والهداية لصديقاتك .. وتقبل الله منا ومنك*

----------


## الصعيدي

> والله يا استاذ محمد الموقف دا حصل تيبيكال مع واحد صاحبنا وواحد تانى
> بس الاستاذ الملتزم كان يعرفنا نص نص يعنى كان صاحب صاحبنا
> وبصراحه احنا مش كنا بايظين  بايظيين دى كلمه سهله  هههههه احنا كنا فسده ههههههههههههه
> وقالوه نفس الكلمه قالوه انت ايه اللى ممشيك مع دول وكنا فى كافيتريا الجامعه
> والله انا سمعت الكلمه مره وسكت لقيته بيغلط تانى وسكت وابتدى بقى يغوط اكتر فى سيره كل واحد
> والمهم انه بدقن وعامل فيها سنى وبيمشى مع الجماعات فى الكليه
> والواد كل ما يشوفنا يضرب بوز زى مايكون واقفين على دماغه ولا زى ما يكون شاف شيطان
> والله خليته عبره ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بقى يشوفنا ماشيين فى حته يمشى فى حته تانيه
> ...


*يا نهارك ابيض يا مظلوم .. هو انتوا بقى اللي كنتوا بتعملوا المشاكل دي .. طب خللي بالك بقى بعد الاعترافات دي ممكن حد يهدر دمك .. ههههههههههههه   
الحمد لله ان ربنا هداك انت وأصحابك .. وحظكم بقى انكم وقعتم في النوع (محسن) .. ولكن أنا أعرف برضه ان النوع (شريف) موجود كتير في وسط الشباب الملتزم والحمد لله .. بس يظهر من عمايلكم الـ ..  . ههههه .. وقع في قرعتكم.
استشهادك بالآية الكريمة (ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك) جه فعلا في موضعه .. وكان من أهم ما يميز الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام البشاشة والبسمة الطيبة .. ورحمته بالناس .. فياريت فعلا يبقى ده سلوكنا مع الناس .. والصبر عليهم لغاية ماربنا يهديهم .. هو ليه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قال (لئن يهدي الله بك رجلا واحدا خير لك من حمر النعم .. أو خير لك مما طلعت عليه الشمس وغربت) .. اكيد لإن الموضوع فيه مشقة شديدة وصبر وجهد .. جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك .. وتقبل تحياتي ومودتي*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كالعادة رائع يا صعيدى
ونجحت تماما فى إنك تخلينا مدمنين لمواضيعك
وموضوع رائع للنقاش
أنا بصراحة أكتر حاجة بتضايقنى فى الدنيا الذى يدعو للدين بطريقة منفرة
أحس إنه بيرتكب جريمة
الدين الإسلامى العظيم لا يمكن إختزاله فى مجموعة أشياء 
ومن يدعو إلى الدين بغلظة لا يفهم فى الدين شيئا
لايقرأ القرآن ولا يقلد الرسول
فكيف يدعى الدين
وكانت السماحة والعفو عند المقدرة من أعظم شيم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
وياليت كل الأجيال الصغيرة من الشباب المتدين يعرفون الفرق بين الحماس للدين وبين الغلظة المنفرة
ووفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير
شكرا لك يا أبو يحيى ::

----------


## الصعيدي

*خدوا الحتة دي .. دي بقى هدية من زوجتي .. بس ما حدش يضحك
مرة حصل معاها الموقف ده .. الحي اللي احنا ساكنين فيه هادي حبتين .. وممكن شوارع طويلة تمشي فيها ما حدش يقابلك خالص .. فالعيال بتوع المدارس تلاقيهم الصبح الساعة مثلا عشرة حداشر يتمشوا فيها مع البنات اللي مزوغين هن كمان .. ومناظر بقى فظيعة بصراحة ..
المهم .. ساعات اللي ربنا بيقدره يقول للعيال دول كلمتين عشان ينصحهم .. أو يمشيهم لإن منظرهم بيبقى وحش بصراحة .. فمرة وزوجتي ماشية شافت بنتين ماشيين مع ولدين .. فنادت على واحدة من البنتين وقالت لها يا أختي ما يصحش كده .. وانتوا ازاي تطمنوا على نفسكم مع الولاد دول وكلمتين كده .. فالبنت قالت لها لا والله ده كنا خايفين نمشي لوحدنا عشان الشارع هادي جدا وهم بيوصلونا .. قالت لها طب أنا ساكنة هنا .. وما تخافوش تعالوا أوصلكم انا .. راح الولاد ماشيين .. والبنتين مشيوا معاها .. لحد هنا معقول ..
وهم ماشيين قالت تدردش معاهم شوية .. انتو في مدرسة ايه .. طب عاملين ايه في الدراسة .. طب ياترى حالكم ايه مع ربنا .. بتصلوا ما بتصلوش .. تصوروا قالولها ايه .. قالولها احنا مسيحيين .. هههههههه ..   .. طبعا دش بارد جدا .. قالت لهم لا مؤاخذة ما عرفش انكم مسيحيين .. قالوا لها لا مافيش حاجة .. عادي .. قالت لهم طب تحبوا تروحوا تمشوا مع الولاد اللي كانوا معاكم .. قالوا لها لأ .. وصلتهم لغاية أول الشارع .. ورجعت وهي بتضحك على الموقف.

أنا بقى في نفس الشارع .. كنت ماشي ولقيت ولد برضه من طلبة المدارس واقف مع بنت .. الواد كان شكله غلبان فقلت أشتغله شوية .. فقلت له ممكن كلمة لو سمحت .. فقال لي اتفضل .. وكان وقتها العصر بيأذن فقلت له انتو هتصلوا العصر فين .. الواد بص لي كده وتنح وما ردش .. قلت له بص الجامع ورانا هنا .. وفيه مكان للبنات .. تعالوا صلوا العصر .. وللا انت ما بتصليش .. قال لي لا طبعا بنصلي .. قلت له طيب أهو الجامع .. حصلوني على هناك .. وسبتهم ومشيت والواد في ذهول ..
طبعا هي المواقف اللي من النوع ده ما ينفعش فيها الكلام اللي في القصة .. الكلام اللي في القصة محتاج ناس تعرفهم وليك اختلاط بيهم وتحتك بيهم كتير
وانما مواقف الشارع دي ممكن تبقى كلمة عابرة .. بس بلطف بحيث تحسس اللي قدامك ان فيه حاجة غلط .. وعلى ما يفوق ما يلاقيكش قدامه
مرة لقيت شوية عيال واقفين يشربوا بانجو .. وكانوا ساندين على العربية بتاعتي .. وانا بظروفها كنت شايل مطويات (ورق صغير مطبوع فيه أدعية أو تذكرة) .. حوالي 100 مطوية كنا بنوزعهم في رمضان .. وكان معايا مطويات فيها قصص مؤثرة جدا عن حسن وسوء الخاتمة .. فشاورت لهم على العربية وقلت لهم تشتروا ؟؟ .. فبصوا لي وبعدوا عن العربية وقالوا لي لا مؤاخذة متأسفين .. قلت لهم ما تغلاش عليكم .. فابتسموا بحرج كده .. فقلت لهم خدوا دول بقى .. ورحت مدي كل واحد منهم مطوية .. ومشيت
طولت عليكم .. رغاي انا معلش .. أكمل في المشاركة الجاية .. تحياتي  *

----------


## dina_a

مشكور اخي الصعيدي   ::  علي الموضوع الرائع والهادف

وانا اخترت انتظر الوقت المناسب للنصيحة

بس بصراحة احنا اصبحنا في زمن لا يقبل فيه احد النصيحة

بل بالعكس اذا حاولت ان تنصح احد أو تنبهه لعيب فيه

ينقلب الحال عليك وتتطلع انت مليان عيوب  ::  

يعني لو جيت تنصح واحدة يعني لبسها مش ولا بد

تطلع انت رجعي ومعقد وما بتفهمشي في الموضة

وحاجات من دي كتير  :Frown:  

بس اهو الواحد بيعمل الي عليه 

وشكرا لك اخي علي هذا الموضوع  الشيق

وفي انتظار المزيد من مواضيعك الهادفة

----------


## ابن البلد

> *خدوا الحتة دي .. دي بقى هدية من زوجتي .. بس ما حدش يضحك
> مرة حصل معاها الموقف ده .. الحي اللي احنا ساكنين فيه هادي حبتين .. وممكن شوارع طويلة تمشي فيها ما حدش يقابلك خالص .. فالعيال بتوع المدارس تلاقيهم الصبح الساعة مثلا عشرة حداشر يتمشوا فيها مع البنات اللي مزوغين هن كمان .. ومناظر بقى فظيعة بصراحة ..
> المهم .. ساعات اللي ربنا بيقدره يقول للعيال دول كلمتين عشان ينصحهم .. أو يمشيهم لإن منظرهم بيبقى وحش بصراحة .. فمرة وزوجتي ماشية شافت بنتين ماشيين مع ولدين .. فنادت على واحدة من البنتين وقالت لها يا أختي ما يصحش كده .. وانتوا ازاي تطمنوا على نفسكم مع الولاد دول وكلمتين كده .. فالبنت قالت لها لا والله ده كنا خايفين نمشي لوحدنا عشان الشارع هادي جدا وهم بيوصلونا .. قالت لها طب أنا ساكنة هنا .. وما تخافوش تعالوا أوصلكم انا .. راح الولاد ماشيين .. والبنتين مشيوا معاها .. لحد هنا معقول ..
> وهم ماشيين قالت تدردش معاهم شوية .. انتو في مدرسة ايه .. طب عاملين ايه في الدراسة .. طب ياترى حالكم ايه مع ربنا .. بتصلوا ما بتصلوش .. تصوروا قالولها ايه .. قالولها احنا مسيحيين .. هههههههه ..   .. طبعا دش بارد جدا .. قالت لهم لا مؤاخذة ما عرفش انكم مسيحيين .. قالوا لها لا مافيش حاجة .. عادي .. قالت لهم طب تحبوا تروحوا تمشوا مع الولاد اللي كانوا معاكم .. قالوا لها لأ .. وصلتهم لغاية أول الشارع .. ورجعت وهي بتضحك على الموقف.
> 
> أنا بقى في نفس الشارع .. كنت ماشي ولقيت ولد برضه من طلبة المدارس واقف مع بنت .. الواد كان شكله غلبان فقلت أشتغله شوية .. فقلت له ممكن كلمة لو سمحت .. فقال لي اتفضل .. وكان وقتها العصر بيأذن فقلت له انتو هتصلوا العصر فين .. الواد بص لي كده وتنح وما ردش .. قلت له بص الجامع ورانا هنا .. وفيه مكان للبنات .. تعالوا صلوا العصر .. وللا انت ما بتصليش .. قال لي لا طبعا بنصلي .. قلت له طيب أهو الجامع .. حصلوني على هناك .. وسبتهم ومشيت والواد في ذهول ..
> طبعا هي المواقف اللي من النوع ده ما ينفعش فيها الكلام اللي في القصة .. الكلام اللي في القصة محتاج ناس تعرفهم وليك اختلاط بيهم وتحتك بيهم كتير
> وانما مواقف الشارع دي ممكن تبقى كلمة عابرة .. بس بلطف بحيث تحسس اللي قدامك ان فيه حاجة غلط .. وعلى ما يفوق ما يلاقيكش قدامه
> مرة لقيت شوية عيال واقفين يشربوا بانجو .. وكانوا ساندين على العربية بتاعتي .. وانا بظروفها كنت شايل مطويات (ورق صغير مطبوع فيه أدعية أو تذكرة) .. حوالي 100 مطوية كنا بنوزعهم في رمضان .. وكان معايا مطويات فيها قصص مؤثرة جدا عن حسن وسوء الخاتمة .. فشاورت لهم على العربية وقلت لهم تشتروا ؟؟ .. فبصوا لي وبعدوا عن العربية وقالوا لي لا مؤاخذة متأسفين .. قلت لهم ما تغلاش عليكم .. فابتسموا بحرج كده .. فقلت لهم خدوا دول بقى .. ورحت مدي كل واحد منهم مطوية .. ومشيت
> طولت عليكم .. رغاي انا معلش .. أكمل في المشاركة الجاية .. تحياتي  *


 ممكن يكونو مسلمين يا صعيدي وضحكوا علي زوجتك بحيث ميسمعوش باقي النصيحه ودي كتير بتحصل  ::

----------


## سـلـوى

> *الغالية عسولة  .. بقى انا حطيت الموضوع اليومين دول قلت هيبقى عندك امتحانات .. ومش هتلحقينا .. ههههههههه .. ارغي براحتك بس عايزين تجارب واقعية .. أكيد عندك كتير *


*هههههههه ربنا يخليك يا استاذ محمد كلك زوق و الله حضرتك اللى كتير علينا غالى*
*المهم اعمل اية فى نفسى مش بقدر*

*موضوع النصائح دة انا زهقت فية بصراحة و لو حضرتك فاكر موضوعى بتاع (انا انسانة متخلفة و معقدة من اجل العلاقة بين شاب و فتاة )*

*الموضوع دة اكتر واحد تعرضت للنصح فية*

*كنت كتير بتعرض لبنات من ايام الثانوى تحكيلى انها بتحب واحد و كلام الغريب العجيب دة هههههههه المهم كنت بنصحهم بس الحمد لله كنت بفشل دائما* 
*لانى وقتها مكنتش لسة متمكنة اوى من افكارى و هم كمان مصريييين حاجة غريبة  و كنت بستقبل كلام انتى معقدة و متخلفة * 


*فى الكلية بقى الحمد لله نجحت .......جت لى وحدة صحبتى بتقولى انها معجبة بواحد و هو بيحبها جداااا و بيكلمها فى التليفون بس و ممامتها عارفة*
*قلتلها اولا انتى كدة مش بتحبى والدتك ولا بتحافظىى عليها لانها كدة هتاخد سيئة وتتحاسب يوم القيامة على انها بتقبل على ابنتها ذلك*
*و طبعا اقنعتها بكلام الدين و العقل ان اللى بيحب واحدة يحافظ عليها ......و طبعا حضرتك تقريبا تناقشت و عرفت رايى و و نظرتى فى هذا الموضوع*
*و الحمد لله اقنعتها و راحت كلمت عمها لانة قريب ليها و مش متعصب و كلم اخوها و بالتالى كلم الولد و كل شئ انتهى*
*و لو كان من نصيبها اكيد هيكون و لو مش ربنا رايد خلاص و الحمد لله انها نفسها اقتنعت و لم تعد الى ذلك*




*واحدة تانية بقى ............. حقيقى الصحبات البنات ساعات بيسببوا مشاكل و يجروا البعض للخطا ربنا يحفظنا جميعا منهم*

*واحدة برضو بيتحكيلى ان فى واحد قلها انة معجب بيها و عايز يتقدم لها و ترددت* 
*صحباتها العاقلين جدا هههههههه قالولها كلمية الاول ( قبل ما تبلغى اهلك ) و مفهاش حاجة لو كلمك فى التليفون و لو ارتحتى لية خلية يجى البيت*
*ما شاء الله على الاصحاب و نعم الصداقة و العقل ههههههههههه* 


*طبعا قلتلها مش يصح اولا المفروض اول ما قال لكى كدة تبلغى اهلك* 
*و دخولة البيت مش معناها انة اتقدم ليكى خلاص و لكن ممكن يجلس معكى فى البيت فى وسط الاهل و لو حدث ارتياح كان بها و لو لم يحدث خلاص* 
*و لو لم يحدث ارتياح يبقى اولا انتى لم تعملى اى شئ يغضب الله و فى نفس الوقت محصلش ارتباط او خطوبة* 

*بس و الحمد لله اقتنعت و وعدتى و و فت ......بانها بلغتة مش يكلمها تانى و يكلم اهلها علطول و هى بلغت اهلها بس الحمد لله من البداية عمل شئ غلط فلم ترتاح لة و سبتة* 
*و ريحت نفسها و ضميرها الحمد لله*



*ادعو الله ان ينير بناتنا جميعا الى الصح و الصواب*

*و انا شايفةة النصيحة بتتوقف على اللى بينصح فيجب ان يتمتع بروح الدين ( الصبر و التئنى فى القول و ان يتكلم بمنطق العقل و العاطفة فى نفس الوقت مش يكون جاف )*

*و المتقبل يجب ان يكون عندة سعة صدر* 
*دة باختصار شديييييييييييد*





* اوبااااااااا انا رغيت اوى زيادة عن اللزوم* 



*انا اسفة بجد و الله مقتدرش امسك نفسى*
*انا عارفة كل مرة هتقول يا رب ما تدخل* 

*حفظك الله دائما*

*تقبل خالص تقديرى و احترامى*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *خليني اقول لكم مثل صغير
> 
> كان عندي 16 سنة لما حصل الموقف ده 
> 
> كنت عند احد اصدقائي وكنا نذاكر ونسمع موسيقى ( اعتقد كانت موسيقى اجنبيه جيتار من غير غناء او شئ من القبيل ده ) .  وبعدين جاء احد اصدقائنا (( الملتزمين )) . فبمجرد أن جلس قال الموسيقى حرام اطفوا الكاسيت ده. انا جاوبته وقلت له ده موضوع فيه خلاف. الحقيقة لم يناقشني بل قال (( انا هاجبرك تطفي الكاسيت )) واخرج مصحف من جيبه وبداء يقراء بصوت عال. الحقيقة طبعاً الأسلوب كان مستفز جداً فإحنا عندنا معاه ومطفيناش الكاسيت . لكن انا هديت فقمت طفيت الكاسيت وجبت زميلي وقولت له . شوف اسلوبك ممكن يخليني اعمل الغلط كي اعاندك فقط تفتكر لو دفعتني اني اتجاهل قراءة القرآن بسبب العند معاك بالشكل ده هاخد ذنب لوحدي ولا هتاخده معايا ؟ الحقيقة زميلي حس بأنه بقى مشترك في الغلط اللي حصل وقال انا حاسس اني هشيل ذنب اللي حصل  ده .
> ده موقف بيوضح ان النوايا الطيبة ليست كل شئ.*


*أخي الحبيب .. أحمد .. أشكرك جدا على تليبة الدعوة .. كم أنا سعيد بوجودك في هذا الموضوع   
موقفك ده يا أخي الحبيب ذكرني بقول الإمام على بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه (خاطبوا الناس بما يعرفون .. أتحبون أن يكذب الله ورسوله) .. يعني ممكن اللي بينصح يكون كلامه صح .. ووجهة نظره صح .. ولكن قالها في الوقت والمكان الخطأ .. ده يتسبب في ان الناس تكذب الله ورسوله .. وهو السبب في كده بسوء تصرفه ..
كسب القلوب هو مفتاح النصيحة .. لو الشخص اللي قدامك شاف من سلوكك وأخلاقك اللي يخليه يحبك .. بعد كده ممكن من نظرة واحدة منك يفهم انت عايز ايه .. وايه اللي يضايقك واللي ما يضايقكش .. وممكن لو الأخ الفاضل (المتسرع شوية) ده كان صبر عليكم وكسب حبكم .. أكيد كان ممكن تطفوا الكاسيت إكراما لخاطره ومشاعره .. والعجلة من الشيطان ..
أحسنت أخي الكريم بعرض هذه القصة .. وجزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك الجميلة .. وتقبل حبي وتحياتي  *

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، 
انا جيت بعد ما قرأت الموضوع و قرأت كمان الموضوع بتاع زوجة حضرتك يا بختها نا بتقدر تتكلم مع الناس بالطريقه دى لأنى انا و بحكم انى ساكنه جنب الجامعه بلاقى اشكال توجع القلب بيبقى نفسى انزل اجيب البنت من دول من شعرها و اقول لها ابوكى بيشقى و يدفع دم قلبه فى الجامعه عشان انت تمشى مع ولد و تحطى ايدك فى ايده كده و لا تسيبيه يحط ايده على كتفك كده ، المشكله انى بابقى ناويه عنف لأن بصراحه بيصعبوا على باحس انهم ياإما عبط ياإما بيستعبطوا فى الحالتين عايزه اضربهم بس ارجع اقول لما اقوم اللى حواليا القريبين اولى و فعلا نفعت محاولاتى مع زميله لى محجبه بس بتصر تتوضا و هى حاطه مانيكيير اقول لها يا بنتى ما ينفعش ما فيش فايده و كنت باكلمه براحه كده و بتهريج برضه مش جايب همه اخر مره شوفتها و هى بتتوضا سألتها انت بتعملى ايه قالت لى بتوضا قلت لها عشان هاتعملى ايه قالت لى عشان هاصلى مالك قلت لها و انت بقى بتضحكى على نفسك و لا عايزه تضحكى على ربنا غالبا انت بتضحكى على نفسك و بتفهميها ان الصلاة تنفع بالمانيكيير من فضلك ما تصليش لحد ما تروحى تشيلى المانيكيير ده وقفت بصت لى شويه و قالت لى صح عندك حق و من يوميها بطلت الموضوع ده و الحمد لله  و بعديها بطلتها تحط برفان (عطر) و قلت لها المصيبة انك عارفه حكم اللى بتتعطر خارج المنزل يعنى وزرك اكبر من اللى مش عارفه اصلى كنت مديها كتاب فقه المرأة المسلمه قبل كده و قلت لها ليه تاخدى ذنب زانيه و انت تعرفى ربنا و صاينه نفسك بالحجاب اولى بيكى انك ما تتعطريش الحقيقه اتكسفت و قالت لى اصل ما باقدرش اقاوم قلت لها يا حبيبتى افتكرى عذاب جهنم و انت هاتقاومى ان شاء الله و احمد الله على نعمة الهداية بطلت تتعطر
فاضل واحده زميلتى هاتجنن و اخليها تتحجب مش راضيه و اخر حاجه قلتها لها هاتعملى ايه لو موتى فجأه هاتقولى ايه لربنا سكتت بس برضه ما تحجبتش لغاية دلوقتى 
رغيت كتير صح معلش بس لى رأى يا أستاذ محمد انه فى حالة ما تكون النصيحة عن اساس من اسس الدين و حاجه معروفه غالبا لعموم المسلمين لازم تكون شديد حبتين لأن فى ناس بتتناسى قواعد دينهم بس ضرورى ان النصيحه تكون للشخص بمفرده على انفراد يعنى عشان ما يؤذيهوش ان الناس تسمع عنه عيب 
هذا رأى و الأرزاق على الله

----------


## الصعيدي

> انا بقى يا استاذ محمد انصح بحاجه تانيه..وبرضه أحب أعلق على موضوعك باسهاب ..بس اسمح لى ان اعود مره ثانيه بعد ان أقرأ الموضوع بتمعن لأن وقتى لا يسعفنى الان ولكن أعدك بعوده لأشرح وجهة نظرى فى هذا الموضوع باذن الله


*والله يا توت أنا خايف تكون لما قريت الموضوع بتمعن لقيته ما يستاهلش .. هههههههههه   .. بلاش موضوع التمعن ده .. وتيك ات ايزي .. وفي انتظار وجهة نظرك .. وبيتهيألي انت الوحيد اللي مختار ينصحنا بحاجة تانية .. بس ان شاء الله ما تكونش حاجة تانية بتاعة ام كلثوم .. هههههههه ..  *

----------


## الصعيدي

> الموضوع جميل.. 
> سأتابع فقط.. و ق أتدخل اذا دعت الحاجة ..
> مجرد تسجيل حضور و توقيع بالإعجاب.. بجمال الموضوع ..
> بوركتم جميعاً..
> الواقفة بعيد ..
> أنفال


*الغالية أنفال .. أشكرك جدا على تحيتك الكريمة .. بس يعني تسجيل حضور حاف كده ما ينفعش .. وما ينفعش تقفي بعيد كده .. الجماهير في المنتدى يحبوا يعرفوا مواقفك مع النصيحة .. وتجاربك الواقعية .. في انتظارك وياريت ما تبخليش علينا .. تحياتي *

----------


## الصعيدي

> ما شاء الله عليك اخي الكريم الصعيدي
> الموضوع جميل ويستاهل النقاش 
> زي كل مواضيعك
> وانا صوت للاختيار التالت والرابع
> ولي عودة باذن الله علشان دماغي بتلف من النعس وبكره عندي شغل
> تصبحوا على خير يا جماعة


*بارك الله فيك يا أستاذة نور .. واختياراتك جميلة جدا وربنا يعينك عليها .. وفي انتظار عودتك ان شاء الله*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *" النصح ثقيل فلا ترسله جبلا ولاتجعله جدلا " ونسب للإمام الشافعي رصي اله عنه 
> 
> تعهدني بنصحك في انفرادي = ولا تبغ النصيحة في الجماعة
> فإن النصح بين الناس نوع = من التوبيخ لا أرضى استماعه
> فإن خالفتني وعصيت قولي = فلا تغضب إذا لم تعط طاعه*


*أستاذي الكبير .. سيد سليم العربي .. كل الشكر لك على تلبية الدعوة .. جزاك الله خيرا
كلماتك أضافت لي الكثير .. ومشاركتك الجميلة زاخرة بأطيب المعاني .. أشكرك من قلبي على حضورك الكريم .. وتقبل الله منا ومنك .. وتقبل حبي ومودتي*

----------


## الصعيدي

*الحبيب الغالي .. سي وولف .. فتحت الموضوع امبارح .. لقيت مشاركتك .. بدأت أبتسم .. والابتسامة تتسع .. وتحولت إلى ضحك .. وبعدين بقى الوضع صعب جدا لما قريت كلمة (بللم) .. شوف بقى العيال قالوا عليا ايه

يحيى - هو بيضحك على ايه ؟
مروة - بابا .. بتضحك على ايه ؟
اسراء - هو فاتح الصفحة اللي عليها لؤلؤة المشرق العربي ؟
مروة - آه
إسراء - معلش .. هو دايما بيضحك لوحده كده لما يفتحها
يحيى - بس مش شايف حاجة تضحك
إسراء - مش عارفة بقى .. اسأله

يعني يا عم سي وولف ضحكت عليا العيال .. بللم يا مفتري .. هههههههههههههه .. مش ممكن بصراحة 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sea_wolf
					
				
انا اكتر من مرة اشوف اشياء غلط  واحاول ان انصح الشباب بس مش بطريقة مباشرة بطرق مختلفة 


جميل يا سي وولف .. أول حاجة ايجابيتك .. ما تشوفش الغلط وتسكت .. وتاني حاجة حسن التصرف .. ربنا يوفقك 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sea_wolf
					
				
بس بصراحة بحس بحزن لما بفشل 


كلنا بنحزن .. ربنا سبحانه وتعالى قال للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام (لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكون مؤمنين) يعني هتهلك نفسا حزنا عليهم عشان ما آمنوش .. شوف ازاي حب الرسول عليه الصلامة والسلام للأمة وإشفاقه على الناس






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sea_wolf
					
				
مثلا اليوم كان الجمعه وانا موجود فى النت   القران بدات   رحت سئلت ابو اليسر وفطوطة متوضيين قالو ايوة وهنروح نصلى فى ناس تانيه كانت موجودة  
 قلنالهم هتصلو  
 اسمع الحوار الى دار بنا 
سي:   ايه يا اخونا مين فيكم متوضى ومين فيكم هيتوضى 
الاول : نتوضى ليه يا عم .. هو انت هتقفل ؟
 الثانى :: انا الحمد لله متوضى من صلاة الفجر 
والاخريين كانهم مسمعوش 
سى :لا انا مش هقفل بس هنروح نصلى ... والى مش بيصلى وعايز ياعد ماشى  بس  اصلا انا مستحرم انى اسيب المكان مفتوح والناس بتصلى حرام يا خى علينا 
لا يا عم ولا حرام ولا حاجة 
  الاول :روح صلى بس ادعلنا 
 سى :وادعيلك بايه :: ولا ادعيلك لي اصلا  ما تيجى تدعى لنفسك ولا  مبتعرفش  بص  تعالى معانا يا عم ولو لقيت الموضوع مخصر معاك متصليش تانى وكمان هسقيك عصير تعويض  عن المشوار وهتاخد ساعه مجانية على النت لو لقيت نفسك مدايق  من الجمعة ؟
الاول  :: يا اخى استغفر الله العظيم  مش حكايه مدايق بص انا اصل مستنى واحد ويمكن اول ما اروح اصلى يجينى 
سى متخفش  يا عم سبلو ورقه وقلو انك 5 دايق هتصلى وترجع 
الاول : 5 داقق ميين يا عم  الخطيب دة بيطول 
سى : يا عم لو طول  سيبو وامشى ( انا اصلا بعمل كدة بس علشان يدخل المسجد ويروح وعلى ما راح استحاله يخرج طبعا )
سى للاخ الثانى :: هات يا عم الشبشب   بتاعك خلينى اتوضا 
 الثانى   اتفضل 
سى ... يبقى الشبشب بتاعك يتوضى وانت لاء ... يا اخى اتكسف 
الثانى اصل ليا ظروف ... 
سى ظروف ايه :: يا ابنى مفيش اى ظؤف يمنع من الصلاة دة استحالة صلى وانت نايم وانت مريض وانت فى اى وضع 
 يا اخوانا حرام عليكم  دة اقل شئ ممكن نعملو ..... ولو الصلاة الى بنا وبين ربنا ضاعت يبقى ايه الفرق بنا وبين اى  ديانة تانية 
المهم  انتهى الحوار وبردو صمو انهم  ميرحوش 
.................................... حزنت اوى  انى فشلت معاهم 


شوف يا سي .. ممكن نحزن .. بس ما فيش داعي نيأس .. وممكن تحاول تقوي علاقة الحب بينك وبينهم الأول .. بعد كده ممكن يسمعوك .. ومنهم اللي هيفضل كده .. بس انت بتعمل اللي ربنا يقدرك عليه .. وربنا يكرمك ولو بواحد منهم بس. 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sea_wolf
					
				
اما موضع حرما وجامعا دة فليا مواقف طريفة معاه 
مثلا مرة واحنا بنصلى العشاء  كان فى واحد جنبى راجل كبير فى السن وسلمت عليه وبقلو حرما 
تعرفو قالى ايه 
سلم عليا وقالى بللم 
 قلتلو ايه قالى بللم  
بقلو يعنى ايه بللم 
قالى ويعنى ايه حرما 
قلتلو يعنى تصلى فى الحرم 
قال امين بس دة سنة ولا ايه 
قلتلو معرفش بس انا بسمع ناس بتقول كدة 

قالى طيب اتاكد من كل شئ قبل ما تعملو زى البغبغاء 
قالتلو يا عم الحاج لو مش فيها ثواب على الاقل مش حرام 
قال  متفتيش  اسئل الاول 
قلتلو طيب 
ومرة تانى فى صلاة المغرب 
بعد ما خلصت صالاة 
كان فى عميد متدين بيصلى معانا  وكان معاه ضيف راجل كبير وعلى وجه وقار واحترام ووجه منورررررررررررر
 سلمت على العميد .. راح شد ايدى وباسها ..
انا فوجاءت بالتصرف  وتلقائيا بست على ايدو 
بدون تحليل لاى شئ 
انا معرفش اذا كان الموضوع دة صح ولا غلط 
بس علىالاقل احتراما ليه  وتقديرا دة راجل قد والدى فى السن  
وانا عملت كدة ردا للموقف 
راح الراجل الضيف تاعو سلم عليا ولسه هيبوس على ايدى رحت بوست انا على ايدو وشديت ايدى منو  
دة رائ والمواقف الى بتحصل معى 
معرفش اذا كنت صح ولا غلط 
بس على الاقل احتراما لهم لازم احيهم بنفس تحيتهم


ههههههههه .. على الله تكون بطلت موضوع حرما ده .. الموقفين يضحكوا بصراحة .. أنا شخصيا مش عارف لو واحد كبير كده وماعرفوش عايز يبوس ايدي هاعمل ايه .. موقف صعب بصراحة .. 
ولكن أنا لمست في كلامك حرصك على الآخرين وعلى مشاعرهم .. ودي حاجة كويسة جدا .. كل ما لواحد كان بيقدر مشاعر اللي حواليه معناها ان قلبه مليان حب واحترام للناس .. وده أدعى ان ربنا يحبب فيه خلقه ويكون دعوته لهم أسهل واستجابتهم له أسرع .. أسعدتني جدا سي وولف بمواقفك الجميلة .. وهزأتني ف وسط العيال .. بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا .. واوع تعملها تاني .. هههههههههههه .. تحياتي 
*

----------


## الصعيدي

> على فكرة يا صعيدي انت شخصيتك قريبة جدا من شريف 
> ومش عارفة ليه وانا بقراه حاسة كاني قاعدة اقرأ حوار حصل بين الصعيدي وبين محسن
> بجد تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الرهيب دا
> بسنت


*مش عارف أرد أقول إيه بصراحة .. أخجلتيني يا بسنت   .. اللهم اجعلني خيرا مما يظنون .. واغفر لي ما لا يعملون .. وأسأل الله ألا أكون من الذين يقولون مالا يفعلون .. جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك وحضورك الكريم*

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بعد ما شارك فى الموضوع بتاع العبقرى محمد عبد السلام قلت اقرا الردود لأنى ما قريتهاش كلها و اول ما قريت قريت بتاعة sea wolf و سخسخت من الضحك و كالعاده زمايلى شايفنى كده و ما بيعلقوش اتعودوا اصلهم انى مجنونه باقعد اضحك وحدى بس حبيت اعلق لسى وولف و اقول له مش ممكن موتنى على روحى من الضحك و خاصة على رأى محمد عبد السلام بللم
شرح الله صدوركم جميعا

----------


## الصعيدي

> أنا لابس الترنج وجاي أتكلم أهووو
> يخرب بيت اللي يزعلك يا صعيدي
> أنا موت علي نفسي من الضحك
> هترفد بسببك 
> بعد كده أنا قررت 
> أني مقراش أي موضوع لك 
> إلا وأنا في البيت 
> علشان أقدر أكهكه علي براحتي


*هو انت بقى يا بوسف اللي خضيتني كده .. وانا اقول الزعيم الخفي رقم صفر داخل يشوف الموضوع .. ياراجل سيبت ركبي .. هههههههههه ..   .. ياباشا .. بعد الشر عليك من الرفد .. مرور سيادتك على مواضيعي ده شرف كبير ليا .. بس المشكلة ان الكهكهة في البيت مشكلة برضه .. ربنا يخللي لك بسنت ويوسف .. ويضحكوا عليك وانت قاعد تكهكه كده قدام الجهاز .. هههههههههههه .. تحياتي يا لحبيب ..  *

----------


## أخ فى الله

أستاذى العزيز الصعيدى   ::  





سلام صعيدى شحط محط   ::   ::   ::  





بصراحة السلسلة بتاعة شريف وأصحابه وأبوه وأمه واخواته وقرايبه سلسلة رهيبة جدا وأنا بقترح تطبعها وتنزلها فى كتب بجد مش هزار لأنها بصراحة سلسلة أكثر من رائعة بسرد ممتع وابداع فوق العادة 





أستاذى الفاضل 



لا يسعنى الآن إلا أن أقول جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وأنا فخور جدا بحضرتك  ::   ::   ::  





وأنا آسف لأننى لن أستطيع الزيادة فى صلب الموضوع بسبب الإمتحانات ويكفى تعليقات الأخوة الكرام  ::  





بارك الله فيك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## sea_wolf

اخى العزيز الفاضل الغالى 
وفقك الله لما يحبة ويرضاة
اما بخصوص  (ضحكت العيال عليك)  
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب وانا زبنى ايه بس ..........يا سيدى ربنا يخلهملك يا رب ويخليك ليهم ويسعدك بيهم ويسعدهم بيك ويوفقك فيهم ويوفقهم فيك  ........... امين يا رب 
................
موضوع حرما ........... بطلتو بس لو حد قلى حرما مش بقدر اقلو بللم لان ممكن ردو عليا يكون عنيف 
وانا مش فى سن الراجل التانى  كل واحد عارف ظروفو كويس   هههههههههههههههههههههه

اما ان  حد يبوس على ايدى دة تانى محصلتش  ........لانى باخد بالى كويس  ومحدش بيعملها كتير 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكفيكم شر المواقف  الصعبة 
 وربنا يخليك لينا اخى الصعيدى ويوفقك ويرضيك ويرضى عنك

----------


## الصعيدي

> الاخ العزيز الصعيدى
> تحياتى لك واعجابى الشديد بموضوعك القيم
> وسرد اكثر من رائع اشكرك عليه
> واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والابداع.
> تحياتى..


*الأخت الفاضلة بنت شهريار .. أشكرك على حضورك واهتمامك أختي الغالية .. وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## محمد فاروق

فعلا موضوع اختيار الاسلوب ف النصيحة والوقت المناسب مهم جدا ... وانا بعتبر ده "سينس" مش موجود عند ناس كتير عشان كده أغلب النصائح لا يؤخذ بها وخاصة من العلماء يعنى كام واحد سمعنا عنه انه اثر ف الشباب زى عمرو خالد ؟؟؟؟ رغم انى مابسمعلوش كتير الا انى بسمع عنه حاجات كويسة وده لاسلوبه السلس اللى جذب الناس ليه...


شكرا لك اخى الصعيدى على افادتك الجميلة

محمد فاروق

----------


## الصعيدي

> سرد جميل من واحد صعيدى يعطيك العافيه بالفكر والمنطق
> 
> بارك الله فيك قلت ووفيت


*الله يخليك يا أستاذ سيد .. شرفتنا والله بمرورك وتعليقك الجميل  .. تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dahlia ezzat
					
				
امممممممممم الأستاذ محمد عبد السلام و موضوعاته اليمى يمى بص انا صوت و هارجع تانى بعد ما اقدح زناد فكرى عشان اعرف اتكلم مع سعادتك و بالمره هاقول لخوخه لأنها نفسها جدا جدا تتناقش فى موضوع من موضوعاتك لى رجعه ان شاء الله


يا سلاااااااااااااام .. تنورنا والله الجدة خوخة .. ونتشرف بمشاركتها معانا .. بس يعني ايه الكلمة دي ( وموضوعاته اليمى يمى ) ترانسليت انتو عرابيك بليز .. هههههههههههه .. 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dahlia ezzat
					
				
انا جيت بعد ما قرأت الموضوع و قرأت كمان الموضوع بتاع زوجة حضرتك يا بختها نا بتقدر تتكلم مع الناس بالطريقه دى لأنى انا و بحكم انى ساكنه جنب الجامعه بلاقى اشكال توجع القلب بيبقى نفسى انزل اجيب البنت من دول من شعرها و اقول لها ابوكى بيشقى و يدفع دم قلبه فى الجامعه عشان انت تمشى مع ولد و تحطى ايدك فى ايده كده و لا تسيبيه يحط ايده على كتفك كده ، المشكله انى بابقى ناويه عنف لأن بصراحه بيصعبوا على باحس انهم ياإما عبط ياإما بيستعبطوا فى الحالتين عايزه اضربهم 


ههههههههههه .  . وصف يفطس من الضحك بصراحة .. الواحد فعلا بيبقى حاسس ان العيال دول يستاهلوا كده .. بس متأكد برضه ان مش دي الطريقة الصحيحة في التوجيه .. وممكن يسيبوا بعض ويجروا من قدامك ويروحوا يتقابلوا في شارع تاني .. يبقى ما عملناش حاجة غير ان احنا طلعنا شحنة الغيظ دي في الهوا .. والواقع من سيء لأسوأ .. بس فعلا الوصف يضحك جدا .. 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dahlia ezzat
					
				
بس ارجع اقول لما اقوم اللى حواليا القريبين اولى و فعلا نفعت محاولاتى مع زميله لى محجبه بس بتصر تتوضا و هى حاطه مانيكيير اقول لها يا بنتى ما ينفعش ما فيش فايده و كنت باكلمه براحه كده و بتهريج برضه مش جايب همه اخر مره شوفتها و هى بتتوضا سألتها انت بتعملى ايه قالت لى بتوضا قلت لها عشان هاتعملى ايه قالت لى عشان هاصلى مالك قلت لها و انت بقى بتضحكى على نفسك و لا عايزه تضحكى على ربنا غالبا انت بتضحكى على نفسك و بتفهميها ان الصلاة تنفع بالمانيكيير من فضلك ما تصليش لحد ما تروحى تشيلى المانيكيير ده وقفت بصت لى شويه و قالت لى صح عندك حق و من يوميها بطلت الموضوع ده و الحمد لله  و بعديها بطلتها تحط برفان (عطر) و قلت لها المصيبة انك عارفه حكم اللى بتتعطر خارج المنزل يعنى وزرك اكبر من اللى مش عارفه اصلى كنت مديها كتاب فقه المرأة المسلمه قبل كده و قلت لها ليه تاخدى ذنب زانيه و انت تعرفى ربنا و صاينه نفسك بالحجاب اولى بيكى انك ما تتعطريش الحقيقه اتكسفت و قالت لى اصل ما باقدرش اقاوم قلت لها يا حبيبتى افتكرى عذاب جهنم و انت هاتقاومى ان شاء الله و احمد الله على نعمة الهداية بطلت تتعطر
فاضل واحده زميلتى هاتجنن و اخليها تتحجب مش راضيه و اخر حاجه قلتها لها هاتعملى ايه لو موتى فجأه هاتقولى ايه لربنا سكتت بس برضه ما تحجبتش لغاية دلوقتى 


جزاكي الله خيرا هلى اهتمامك بنصح اللي حواليكي .. ومعلش اصبري عليهم .. هييجي يوم تلاقيهم استجابوا .. فيه موضوع اسمه ملتقى الأحبة على قاعة لقاءات في حب الله .. المشاركين فيه بيحكوا عن مواقف غيرت بعضهم أو ناس غيرهم إلى الالتزام .. مواقف جميلة جدا بصراحة .. فما تيأسيش .. واستغلي المناسبات برضه كعامل مساعد .. مثلا حالة وفاة والشخص متأثر .. لما تسمعيها شريط أو تاخديها تسمع درس .. ممكن مع تأثير الظرف ده تكون الاستجابة أسرع .. وربنا يعينك ان شاء الله. 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dahlia ezzat
					
				
رغيت كتير صح معلش بس لى رأى يا أستاذ محمد انه فى حالة ما تكون النصيحة عن اساس من اسس الدين و حاجه معروفه غالبا لعموم المسلمين لازم تكون شديد حبتين لأن فى ناس بتتناسى قواعد دينهم بس ضرورى ان النصيحه تكون للشخص بمفرده على انفراد يعنى عشان ما يؤذيهوش ان الناس تسمع عنه عيب .. هذا رأى و الأرزاق على الله


أحب أقول لحضرتك ان الشدة واللين دي نسبية .. أهم حاجة انك ما تخسريش الشخص اللي قدامك .. بمعنى ان لو الشدة دي هو هيتقبلها ويحتملها وتجيب نتيجة ايجابية مافيش مانع .. ولكن بتبقى حالة خاصة شوية .. الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام جاله شاب يستأذنه في الزنا فعامله بمنتهى الرفق .. وجاب نتيجة .. وتشوفي موقفه مع صحابي تاني كان لابس خاتم دهب فالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام انتزعه من صباعه ورماه في الأرض وقاله (يعمد أحدكم إلى جمرة من النار فيضعها في يده) .. الراجل عمل ايه .. مارضاش حتى يمد ايده ياخده تاني .. معناها انه كان يحتمل ويتقبل هذه الشدة .. بس بنقول دي حالة خاصة .. والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كان الأصل عنده اللين.
يظهر أنا اللي رغيت .. ولكن مشاركتك جميلة فعلا ومفيدة جدا .. وجزاك الله خيرا وفي النتظار الوالدة الفاضلة*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *
> لى تجربه قريبة جدااا كنت فى زيارة توجيهيه لاحد المدارس
> الثانويه للبنات واثناء كلامى مع المدرسة فوجئت بدخول بنت
> محجبه وتلبس بنطلونا لا اعرف كيف لبستت وللاسف بلوزة قصيرة
> فكا منظرها ملفت بشكل فظيع ...
> فسالتها لو اعتبرتنى زى والدتها هل تقبل منى نصيحة لمصلحتها
> على الا تضايق من تدخلى او تزعل من كلامى معها فى امر يخصها
> فوافقت وابدت استعداد طيب للاستماع واستمعت بصدر رحب لى ...
> ثم شكرتنى وخرجت لتذهب الى مسؤله شئون الطلبه ...
> ...


*موقف رائع يا ماما زوزو .. ربنا يبارك لك وتكوني قدوة لينا جميعا في أسلوب النصيحة بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة .. ومهما الواحد واجه إعراض عن النصيحة من بعض الناس فأكيد هيلاقي استجابة من بعضهم برضه .. ربنا يتقبل منك .. ويجزيكي كل خير .. وتقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## الصعيدي

> ألف شكر ليك أخي الصعيدي علي الموضوع المهم ده
> بصراحه طريقه تفكير شريف في الحكاية دي هيا أحسن طريقة فعلا
> وسبحان الله انا مش بحب الاخوة اللي بيبقو عاملين فيها انهم شيوخ وتلاقيهم علي طول ضاربين بوز كده ومش بيطيقو يبصو في وش اي حد خالص
> وانا كنت بقع مع ناس كتير منهم
> بس علشان انا الحمد لله اتربيت في بيت متدين الحمد لله وعلي طريقة السلفيين فانا الحمد لله بعرف اتكلم في امور ليست بالقليلة في الدين
> يعني حصل معايا مواقف كتير ان مثلا يكون أخ لسه ملتزم جديد ويجي ينصحني بطريقه مش حلوة ساعتها انا بضايق بس مشكلتي اني مش بسكت ، بالعكس انا بتعمد اثبتله انه ميعرفش حاجه اساسا في الدين وان طريقته في نصح الانسان دي مش طريقه حلوة بس طبعا بحاول اني اتكلم مع الناس دي بطريقه حلوة
> وانا لو شوفت اي حد من زمايلي بيعمل حاجه غلط قدامي مقدرش اسكت لازم افهمه بس بفهمه من غير ما حد ياخد باله وكمان بطريقه لذيذة بحيث انه يتقبل مني الكلام
> وبعد كده بقه هو عمل بيه يبقي خير ، ولو معملش يبقي لا يلومن الا نفسه
> ومرة تانيه بشكرك أخي الصعيدي علي الحكاية المهمة دي
> العندليب


*حبيبي العندليب .. واحشني من زمان .. أكيد مشغول في الامتحانات .. شد حيلك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..
طبعا حكاية الشيوخ دي .. فلازم نعرف ان المسألة مش مظهر .. المظهر كويس ومطلوب بس الأصل هو (الدين المعاملة) .. فاللي نقول عليه شيخ هو اللي خلقه كويس .. مش مظهره بس .. وربنا يعينك ويوفقك في دعوتك ونصحك لأصدقائك .. بالطريقة الذيذة بتاعتك .. هههههههههههه .. تحياتي*

----------


## الصعيدي

> كالعادة رائع يا صعيدى
> ونجحت تماما فى إنك تخلينا مدمنين لمواضيعك
> وموضوع رائع للنقاش
> أنا بصراحة أكتر حاجة بتضايقنى فى الدنيا الذى يدعو للدين بطريقة منفرة
> أحس إنه بيرتكب جريمة
> الدين الإسلامى العظيم لا يمكن إختزاله فى مجموعة أشياء 
> ومن يدعو إلى الدين بغلظة لا يفهم فى الدين شيئا
> لايقرأ القرآن ولا يقلد الرسول
> فكيف يدعى الدين
> ...


*حبيبي أبو حميد .. ما تتصورش فرحتي أد إيه لوجودك معانا وكلامك الجميل .. وإدمانك لمواضيعي .. حبيبي انت.  
التشدد في الدين أخي الكريم بيضايق كل الناس .. ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أبعد ما يكون عن الغلظة والتشدد .. وفعلا كلمة مهمة جدا اللي تفضلت بيها وهي ان الشباب لازم يعرف الفرق بين الحماسة والغلظة .. ياريت كلنا نبقى متحمسين للدين .. بس المشكلة في فهم الحماسة بشكل غلط .. شوف الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بيقول (إنا لنبش في وجوه أقوام وقلوبنا تلعنهم) .. يعني بيبتسم في وشه وهو من جواه بيكرهه .. ده مش نفاق ..ولكن البسمة دي علاج .. دوا .. شفا زي ما بيقولوا .. ولو كشر في وشهم هينفروا منه .. وهو القائل (إنما أنا رحمة مهداة) .. فمهم جدا نفهم الحماسة والغيرة على الدين فهم صحيح .. وجزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك و كلماتك الجميلة .. وتقبل حبي*

----------


## الصعيدي

> مشكور اخي الصعيدي   علي الموضوع الرائع والهادف
> وانا اخترت انتظر الوقت المناسب للنصيحة
> بس بصراحة احنا اصبحنا في زمن لا يقبل فيه احد النصيحة
> بل بالعكس اذا حاولت ان تنصح احد أو تنبهه لعيب فيه
> ينقلب الحال عليك وتتطلع انت مليان عيوب  
> يعني لو جيت تنصح واحدة يعني لبسها مش ولا بد
> تطلع انت رجعي ومعقد وما بتفهمشي في الموضة
> وحاجات من دي كتير  
> بس اهو الواحد بيعمل الي عليه 
> ...


*أختي الفاضلة دينا .. أشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة .. وسعدت جدا بزيارتك للموضوع .. جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## الصعيدي

> ممكن يكونو مسلمين يا صعيدي وضحكوا علي زوجتك بحيث ميسمعوش باقي النصيحه ودي كتير بتحصل


*أيووووووووه يابويوسف .. ده العيلة طلعت كلها صعايدة على كده .. هههههههه  .. لا ما تخافش .. هاقولها بعد كده هاتخليهم يحلفوا عالمصحف .. هههههههه ..*

----------


## قمر الزمان

الموضوع جميل جداً واكتر من رائع يا ا / محمدوكمان الاسانيد اللى اخدت بيها فى الحوار كانت ممتازة
المشكلة ان الواحد بيقابل ناس كتير على نفس نمط محسن المعلومات اللى عندهم صح 100*100 
ولكن مش عارفين يوصلوها بالطريقة الصحيحة وممكن يتكلموا بطريقة منفرة .........

ولازم ان كل واحد يقرا الموضوع بتاعك يفكر الف مرة انه يكون زى شريف. ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> أستاذى العزيز الصعيدى   
> سلام صعيدى شحط محط     
> بصراحة السلسلة بتاعة شريف وأصحابه وأبوه وأمه واخواته وقرايبه سلسلة رهيبة جدا وأنا بقترح تطبعها وتنزلها فى كتب بجد مش هزار لأنها بصراحة سلسلة أكثر من رائعة بسرد ممتع وابداع فوق العادة 
> أستاذى الفاضل 
> لا يسعنى الآن إلا أن أقول جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وأنا فخور جدا بحضرتك    
> وأنا آسف لأننى لن أستطيع الزيادة فى صلب الموضوع بسبب الإمتحانات ويكفى تعليقات الأخوة الكرام  
> بارك الله فيك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*عبد الله .. الحبيب   .. أهلا بيك وبعواطفك الجميلة .. بتسعدني دايما بوجودك ومشاركتك .. وصدق كلماتك .. الحقيقة انا ما فكرتش قبل كده في موضوع طباعة الموضوعات دي .. وان كان في بالي دايما ان انا اكتب مطويات .. بس مش مركز بصراحة في الموضوع ده .. وان كان فيه زميل فاضل معانا في المنتدى شجعني قبل كده على طباعة الأعمال دي .. على العموم هي فكرة جميلة .. وأحاول أدرسها ان شاء الله .. وجزاك الله كل خير ..*

----------


## الصعيدي

> اخى العزيز الفاضل الغالى 
> وفقك الله لما يحبة ويرضاة
> اما بخصوص  (ضحكت العيال عليك)  
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب وانا زبنى ايه بس ..........يا سيدى ربنا يخلهملك يا رب ويخليك ليهم ويسعدك بيهم ويسعدهم بيك ويوفقك فيهم ويوفقهم فيك  ........... امين يا رب 
> ................
> موضوع حرما ........... بطلتو بس لو حد قلى حرما مش بقدر اقلو بللم لان ممكن ردو عليا يكون عنيف 
> وانا مش فى سن الراجل التانى  كل واحد عارف ظروفو كويس   هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ماشي يا سيدي .. بكره ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك ببنت الحلال .. والذرية الصالحة .. ومحوش لك شوية موضوعات هتخليهم يضحكوا عليك ضحك .. 
أما موضوع بوس الايدين ده بقى فيه كلام كتير .. مرة واحد عايز يستلف مني فلوس .. قلت له تبوس ايدي الأول .. قاللي ياسلام ؟؟ .. ليه ؟؟ .. قلت له عشان انا أكيد هاضطر ابوس رجلك عشان ترجعهم .. هههههههه   .. انت متأكد ان الراجل اللي باس ايدك ده ما كانش مزنوق في قرشين .. هههههههههههه   .. سعدت بعودتك واستمرارك معانا سي وولف .. شكرا جدا *

----------


## الصعيدي

> فعلا موضوع اختيار الاسلوب ف النصيحة والوقت المناسب مهم جدا ... وانا بعتبر ده "سينس" مش موجود عند ناس كتير عشان كده أغلب النصائح لا يؤخذ بها وخاصة من العلماء يعنى كام واحد سمعنا عنه انه اثر ف الشباب زى عمرو خالد ؟؟؟؟ رغم انى مابسمعلوش كتير الا انى بسمع عنه حاجات كويسة وده لاسلوبه السلس اللى جذب الناس ليه...
> شكرا لك اخى الصعيدى على افادتك الجميلة
> محمد فاروق


*الحبيب الغالي .. محمد فاروق .. منورنا ياباشا .. وفعلا الموضوع ده ( سنس ) .. يعني إحساس .. الإحساس بالآخرين ده والحرص على مشاعرهم قيمة عالية جدا .. وفعلا زي ما قلت بتلمس في أسلوب واحد زي الأستاذ عمرو خالد التبشير والبعد عن التنفير .. وده كان منهج الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .. ربنا يتقبل مننا جميعا ان شاء الله .. وشكرا أخي الحبيب على مشاركتك الجميلة*

----------


## أسد

بارك الله فيك  أستاذنا العزيز - محمد عبد السلام - 
موضوع - بحق - غاية في الأهمية ...... كنت أتمني أن أناقشه [ ولكن المرء محكوم باهتمامات تعلمونها مسبقا - نسأل الله أن ننفض منها ونسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب] 

ولكن أحب أن ألفت نظر البعض إلي أنه هناك فرق كبير بين الدعوة إلي الله - بقواعدها المعروفة - وبين الذب عن حياض الدين وعلمائه 

هناك فرق بين أسلوب شيخ الإسلام - ابن تيمية -  في دعوته لدين الله وبين ردوده الصواعق علي الشيعة والروافض والمعتزلة والخوارج وغيرها من الفرق المنحرفة عن منهج أهل السنة والجماعة 



====> هناك فرق أن تنصح - صاحب معصية [ نسأل الله أن يغفر له ولنا ] بأسلوب الطبيب الذي يداوي مريضه ومن يتبسم في وجه مريديه 

وبين شخص أخر يتفلسف في دين الله [ يا ليت عن جهل فنعذره ..  بل عن تعمد تحت دعوة حرية الرأي والرأي الأخر ] 


هناك فرق بين 
{اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى , فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَّيِّنًا لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى} (44) سورة طـه

وبين 
{قَالَ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا أَنزَلَ هَؤُلاء إِلاَّ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ بَصَآئِرَ وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّكَ يَا فِرْعَونُ مَثْبُورًا} (102) سورة الإسراء 

وقوله – صلي الله عليه وسلم- 
[ ما من نبي بعثه الله في أمة قبلي إلا كان له من أمته حواريون و أصحاب يأخذون بسنته و يتقيدون بأمره ثم إنها تخلف من بعدهم خلوف يقولون ما لا يفعلون و يفعلون ما لا يؤمرون فمن جاهدهم بيده فهو مؤمن و من جاهدهم بلسانه فهو مؤمن و من جاهدهم بقلبه فهو مؤمن ليس وراء ذلك من الإيمان حبة خردل] رواه الأمام مسلم في صحيحه 

 

أستاذنا العزيز - محمد عبد السلام 

لك التحية ينبعث معها الروح إلي القلب

أخوكم المحب / أسد

----------


## الصاعق

كان لينا واحد زميل في الكلية الله يسامحه كنا رايحين نصلي وقابل واحد من الزملاء وقعد يضغط عليه بكل غتاتة عشان يجي معانا والولدي قوله لاء اصلي محتاج ادخل الحمام ومبعرفش هنا وكلام من النوع ده . بعد ما الولد ما بقى في قمة الأحراج اضطر يجي معانا . وكانت علاقتي بيه وثيقة. بعدابصلاة اكتشفت انعه كان جنباً واستيقظ متأخر وجه الكلية علطول واخينا التاني طبعاً مبيفكرش خالص غير انه عايز يتهرب من الصلاة

----------


## أسد

بارك الله فيك  أستاذنا العزيز - محمد عبد السلام - 
موضوع - بحق - غاية في الأهمية ...... كنت أتمني أن أناقشه [ ولكن المرء محكوم باهتمامات تعلمونها مسبقا - نسأل الله أن ننفض منها ونسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب] 

ولكن أحب أن ألفت نظر البعض إلي أنه هناك فرق كبير بين الدعوة إلي الله - بقواعدها المعروفة - وبين الذب عن حياض الدين وعلمائه 

هناك فرق بين أسلوب شيخ الإسلام - ابن تيمية -  في دعوته لدين الله وبين ردوده الصواعق علي الشيعة والروافض والمعتزلة والخوارج وغيرها من الفرق المنحرفة عن منهج أهل السنة والجماعة 



====> هناك فرق أن تنصح - صاحب معصية [ نسأل الله أن يغفر له ولنا ] بأسلوب الطبيب الذي يداوي مريضه ومن يتبسم في وجه مريديه 

وبين شخص أخر يتفلسف في دين الله [ يا ليت عن جهل فنعذره ..  بل عن تعمد تحت دعوة حرية الرأي والرأي الأخر ] 


هناك فرق بين 
{اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى , فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَّيِّنًا لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى} (44) سورة طـه

وبين 
{قَالَ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا أَنزَلَ هَؤُلاء إِلاَّ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ بَصَآئِرَ وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّكَ يَا فِرْعَونُ مَثْبُورًا} (102) سورة الإسراء 

وقوله – صلي الله عليه وسلم- 
[ ما من نبي بعثه الله في أمة قبلي إلا كان له من أمته حواريون و أصحاب يأخذون بسنته و يتقيدون بأمره ثم إنها تخلف من بعدهم خلوف يقولون ما لا يفعلون و يفعلون ما لا يؤمرون فمن جاهدهم بيده فهو مؤمن و من جاهدهم بلسانه فهو مؤمن و من جاهدهم بقلبه فهو مؤمن ليس وراء ذلك من الإيمان حبة خردل] رواه الأمام مسلم في صحيحه 

 

أستاذنا العزيز - محمد عبد السلام 

لك التحية ينبعث معها الروح إلي القلب

أخوكم المحب / أسد

----------


## الصعيدي

> الموضوع جميل جداً واكتر من رائع يا ا / محمدوكمان الاسانيد اللى اخدت بيها فى الحوار كانت ممتازة
> المشكلة ان الواحد بيقابل ناس كتير على نفس نمط محسن المعلومات اللى عندهم صح 100*100 
> ولكن مش عارفين يوصلوها بالطريقة الصحيحة وممكن يتكلموا بطريقة منفرة .........
> 
> ولازم ان كل واحد يقرا الموضوع بتاعك يفكر الف مرة انه يكون زى شريف.


*قمر الزمان .. أهلا بك وسهلا .. مشاركتك زادتنا شرف .. وأسعتدتني جدا .. ياريت نشوفك دايما ان شاء الله
ياريت فعلا كلنا نتأدب بأدب الإسلام في النصيحة .. ونحاول نقرب أكتر من الناس وما ننفرهمش من ديننا السمح الجميل .. أشكرك جدا يا قمر الزمان على المشاركة الجميلة .. ولك أطيب التحية *

----------


## الصعيدي

> بارك الله فيك  أستاذنا العزيز - محمد عبد السلام - 
> موضوع - بحق - غاية في الأهمية ...... كنت أتمني أن أناقشه [ ولكن المرء محكوم باهتمامات تعلمونها مسبقا - نسأل الله أن ننفض منها ونسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب] 
> ولكن أحب أن ألفت نظر البعض إلي أنه هناك فرق كبير بين الدعوة إلي الله - بقواعدها المعروفة - وبين الذب عن حياض الدين وعلمائه 
> هناك فرق بين أسلوب شيخ الإسلام - ابن تيمية -  في دعوته لدين الله وبين ردوده الصواعق علي الشيعة والروافض والمعتزلة والخوارج وغيرها من الفرق المنحرفة عن منهج أهل السنة والجماعة 
> 
> ====> هناك فرق أن تنصح - صاحب معصية [ نسأل الله أن يغفر له ولنا ] بأسلوب الطبيب الذي يداوي مريضه ومن يتبسم في وجه مريديه 
> 
> وبين شخص أخر يتفلسف في دين الله [ يا ليت عن جهل فنعذره ..  بل عن تعمد تحت دعوة حرية الرأي والرأي الأخر ] 
> 
> ...


*أخي الحبيب الغالي .. أسد .. ما أسعدني بزيارتك و مشاركتك أخي الحبيب .. بارك الله فيك
صدقت أخي الحبيب .. فرق بين من يتحسس طريق القلوب .. ويختار لها مفاتيحها .. ويهمس في آذان الغافلين برفق .. وبين من يجاهد أعداء الله بلسانه وقلمه .. فهذا ميدان وذاك آخر .. وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اذا انتهكت محارم الله غضب واحمر وجهه فلا يقوم لغضبه شيء .. بارك الله فيك أخي أسد .. وبارك لك حرصك على سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. ووفقك الله في دراستك وامتحاناتك .. وتقبل حبي ومودتي *

----------


## الصعيدي

> كان لينا واحد زميل في الكلية الله يسامحه كنا رايحين نصلي وقابل واحد من الزملاء وقعد يضغط عليه بكل غتاتة عشان يجي معانا والولدي قوله لاء اصلي محتاج ادخل الحمام ومبعرفش هنا وكلام من النوع ده . بعد ما الولد ما بقى في قمة الأحراج اضطر يجي معانا . وكانت علاقتي بيه وثيقة. بعدابصلاة اكتشفت انعه كان جنباً واستيقظ متأخر وجه الكلية علطول واخينا التاني طبعاً مبيفكرش خالص غير انه عايز يتهرب من الصلاة


*موقف محرج جدا جدا .. معقول واحد يضطر حد لكده .. لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. والله كويس انك حكيت لنا الحكاية دي يا بوحميد عشان نعرف الفرق بين التحمس للدين .. وسوء التصرف .. 
أنا معايا زميل في الشغل .. اتعرفت عليه أول ما اشتغلت في عملي الحالي .. من أربع سنين كده .. لقيته شاب كويس جدا ومتدين وفيه كل الصفات الطيبة .. ولقيته لابس دبلة دهب .. طبعا انا كنت لسه ما اعرفوش كويس .. الحمد لله العلاقة بيني وبينه بقت علاقة طيبة جدا .. بس ما كنتش باشوفه كتير .. تصور كلمته في الموضوع بتاع الدهب ده امتى .. بعد سنتين .. وبعد ما اتأكدت من زملائه السابقين ان ما حدش فتح معاه الموضوع ده .. فمرة دردشت معاه عن العادات والتقاليد بصفة عامة لغاية ما لكلام جاب بعضه لسيرة الدبلة الدهب فقال لي يعني انا لابس دبلة دهب .. لإني سمعت مرة من أحد الشيوخ ان لو وزن بسيط من الدهب مش حرام للرجالة .. فقلت له بصراحة انا مش فقيه يعني بس أول مرة اسمع الحكاية دي .. تحب أسأل لك في الموضوع ده .. قال لي ماشي .. وطبعا انا كنت عارف ان مافيش فتوى بتقول كده لإن موضوع الدبلة ده قديم وقتل بحثا .. بس جبت الفتوى من موقع اسلام أون لاين .. واستنيت يومين تلاتة كده لغاية ما هو سألني إذا كنت سألت له .. فوريت له الفتوى .. الراجل تاني يوم كان بيوريني الدبلة الفضة في إيده .. والحمد لله خلع الدبلة الدهب .. الصبر مهم جدا في الظروف دي .. وانا يمكن اتأخرت فترة طويلة في لفت نظره للموضوع ده بس ما حبيتش أعمل كده إلا بعد ما بقت العلاقة بيني وبينه تخليه يقبل مني .. جزاك الله خيرا أخي الصاعق على فتح الموضوع .. وربنا يتقبل مننا جميعا ان شاء الله  
*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب محمد الصعيدى 

والله بالنسبة لى اختنرت ن أنصحه بينى وبينه لعدم الاحراج 

برغم موافقتى على اختيار الوقت المناسب أيضا للنصيحة فهذا شىء هام 

والمشكلة تقع فى كلمة كبر دماغك انت هتعدل الكون .. ياعم بص حواليك وفتح دماغك 

كل هذا لا يتفق مع تعاليمنا الاسلامية الا وهى الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر 

وبالطبع تعرضت لكثير من الانتقاد وأصبحت بتاع المبادىء ( بتريقة طبعا ) 

ولكن أعتقد أن من له مبدأ واحد يتفق مع طاعة الله تعالى لن يخس أبدا 

ولكن معذرة ليس مع كل الناس فهناك من لا أعرفهم وتدل طريقتهم على بيئة غير سليمة بالمرة 

وأراه يسب بالدين ويسب بأفظع الأفاظ لذلك فى أغلب الأحيان أستغفر الله وأتجنبه وفى البعض أنصحه وأتحمل رد فعله 



بارك الله فيك اخوى 

جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأستاذ الفاضل محمد عبد السلام جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم ... اللهم آمين.
لي عودة بإذن الله

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
منذ حوالى سنتين كنت أنتظر المترو ووقفت بجانبى سيدة غير محجبة وسألتني عن المترو  وتكلمت معى فى حوار قصير فى أمور عامة ، فانتهزتها فرصة وقلت لها ( حضرتك مش محجبة ليه ؟)ولم أكمل كلامى بعد فإذا بها تقول لى :" أنا مسيحية!"

----------


## مجد الاسلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

للنصيحة أداب

أنا لما اشوف واحد بيعمل حاجة غلط 
لو كان صحبي وليا كلام معاه يبقي انقي وقت مناسب وميكونش قدام الناس لان النصيحة علي الملأ فضيحة واستخدم اسلوب راقي مهذب علشان لو خبطتها حيتخنق مني يبفى النصيحة جابت اثر عكسي ::evil::  
ولو كان واحد أعرفه بس أكبر مني ممكن أكلم واحد يبقي أكبر مني وقريب ليه علشان ميتحرجش
ولو كان واحد مغرقوش خالص ( بتبقى صعية شوية ) بس ممكن اخد واحد صاحبي ونروحله ونسلم عليه وننصحه بطريقة مهذبه مفيهاش تجريح  :gp:  

شكرا للاخ الفاضل لاثارة الموضوع

----------


## ميمو المصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
فى البدايه احب اشكرك اوى لانك حكيت عن مشكله موجوده بجد
انا اه مش فى كليه بس اللى قولته ده بيحصل حقيقى بينى وبين اصحابى
وانا شايف ان محسن ده هوه اه طريقته مش حلوه بس متعصب او فى الدين وبكده مش فى حد حيسمعله او ينصتله للحظه واحده
لكن شريف بيدعو للدين بعقل وحكمه وهوه ده اللى ناس تسمعله بجد
شكرا لموضوعك يا صعيدى

----------


## amak_77

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
 مش حاقدر اقول إلا جزاك الله خيرا
الواحد فعلا في اول اتزامه بيبقى زي محسن
و مع الوقت و العلم بيتحول لشريف 
جزاك الله خيرا كمان مرة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخ الكريم ابو يحيى
دائماً موضوعاتك فى الصميم . النصيحة يجب أن تقدم بأسلوب فيه ترغيب والبعد عن الترهيب حتى لا يحدث نفور . النصيحة المباشرة تكون مجدية لمن تشعر معه أنه يستجيب بس يجب أختيار الوقت المناسب وجميل أ، يكون القائم بالنصح قدوة لمن ينصحه

----------


## Tharwat

> *إخوتي .. أحبتي*
> 
> *بنمر في حياتنا بمواقف كتير بنحس انها غلط .. ياترى بنعمل ايه مع أصحاب المواقف دي .. بنكبر دماغنا .. وللا بنشد عليهم .. وللا بنحاول ننصحهم بأسلوب طيب .. تعالوا نشوف شريف ومحسن هيعملوا ايه المرة دي .. وبعدين نتناقش سوا*
> 
> *شريف ومحسن اتقابلوا الصبح في الكلية*
> *محسن – السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *شريف – وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. ازيك يا محسن*
> *محسن – الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه*
> *شريف – يا ساتر يارب .. خير يا بني .. فيه ايه عالصبح ؟*
> ...


 
أخى و الله عجبتنى الحكاية دية كتتيررررر  فيها عبر جامدة

بالنسبة ليا انا بشوف اصحابى كتير بيعملوا حاجات غلط زى مثلا واخد بيشتغل شغلة فيها مال مشكوك فيها  بنصحة بردة 

و بعد ما بنصحة بدعى من ربنا انى مش اقع نفس وقعتة

المهم اسلوبى فى النصح كالاتى و هو افضل اسلوب

انصحة  انصحة  اشجعة على الى هوة فية طالما الباشا مش عاجبة نصحيتى  :1:  

و متشكر قوى على الموضوع :f:

----------

